# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 34



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wish all Bump in the  new home!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi, have a nice day and enjoy your walk! we are going cycling in the park today  

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hello ladies

after a bit of an absence from this site (saving hard) thought I would pop in and say hello!! I have missed lots and lots on this board but will be catching up hopefully over the next few weeks.

fm - how are you doing at the lister? 
I have started at the argc and its more intense and expensive then i had ever imagined ...but on the wheel so hoping to keep on it.

good luck to you all!

tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 19 April 09  * 

 
There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong! Those we havent heard from for a while, if you are lurking or if anyone knows whats happening can you let me know

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 
Gilly BFN April 09   
Cawallinger BFN 9/4   
Julie-Anne BFN March 09   
Roxy x BFN March 09   
Lisax 2 HH angels   
mini mouse no fertilization   
SarahTM BFN   
Gaye BFN   
Natalie.e BFN last cycle belated   

*recent *
Lisax 2 angels born too soon at 24 Weeks   
Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 
dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 
RoxyX - Welcome back 
Mrs GG - Welcome back 
Dreamerel 
Becks22 
Donkey 
nancy71 
naneal 
Niksie 
Bozzy (Lisa) 
beckic1 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size] 
* Beks22 [b/] PUPO PUPO  
 nancy71 - EC 30 March 09  
 helenff  Stims from 9/4/09 scan brought forward one day 
 Niksie  1st IVF D/R April 09 

Any news from....?
Supriya  EC 10 Feb 09 2nd tx 
emmat1010  started d/r  
 Karen26  news??
Allisa  news? 
Cookie66  update?  
 bobbymole  News??  

LADIES IN LIMBO     

HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  
siheilwli  
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob  coord appt End Nov 08
bobbi3 starting first IVF May 09 
Mimo  starting ICSI ??
bry  poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
 laura2  first appt 21 April 
 Supriya  Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
 Peaches V  HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
 pushoz  starting tx July 09  
 Dreamerel  2nd ICSI April 09 
 Beanie1  1st appt 4 feb 09 
 naneal  awaiting appt for third ICSI 
 Bozzy (Lisa)  starting tx in June 09 
mini mouse  starting new cycle May 09 
 beckic1  consultation 6th May 09

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  
 christinen  BFN 10/11   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 
 SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 ^Hugme^ review 11 Feb 
 Donkey  
Gaye -BFN march 09 next step? 
 Lisax  twin boys lost at 24w Feb 09   
 Roxy x  BFN March 09   
Julie-Anne  BFN March 09   
Cawallinger  BFN 9/4/09   
 Gillydaffodil  BFN April 09   

MUMMIES TO BE    
 Mrs GG  EC 18 March 09 ^bfp^  scan?
ellenld   23 Feb 09  scan 9 March 09  
Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   Csection 22 June 2009 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
any news from....? 
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF  

 
HH MUMMIES  
Sara13 mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09  
JandJ - mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 
HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

 (Mrs)bigfish123 moving to UCH 
Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  started stimming 13/4 scan 20 April   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- now at ARGC   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   
 Natalie.e  moving to Lister coord 23 March   
Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​* 
Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by as meant to be doing something else.

Welcome back tots...missed you  

aspirin- my previous clinic had you taking it for the first 13w after EC.  However having started at HH after my mmc in late 2006 I was told they didnt suggest I took it!

As for me spent most of Friday in the hospital being monitored etc regarding this nasty UTI.  Was put on nasty nasty antibs (not usually given in pgy as risks not fully known   ).  Then yesterday (TMI alert) my urine went pinky red and I ended up on the delivery ward for 3 hours or so.  things seem fine its just a nasty infection that needs to shift......!  Fingers crossed for an incident free week.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Just a quick post to give you a quick update - we moved from HH to ACU after a failed cycle in Jan. Just to recap we were not unhappy with HH & it was a tough decision. Its way more intensive than HH in terms of time etc but so far so good. We have also been tested to death   We had 2 from 6 fertilise last time around, and so far we have 12 from 13 fertilised, which we are delighted at  Hopefully the embbies will be turning into blasts & we will get a couple of them popped back in Tuesday. Still a long long way to go but we are very pleased so far

Good luck to you all & have a great Sunday

(oh...and one of my best mates is currently BFP with twins at HH    - good old Mr T)


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bobbi3 - hi there. Well....I have no idea if these are standard at HH but Mr T made no mention of them

For my swimmers, along with "norm" tests they also did DNA Fragmentation tests, tested for bacteria & Karyotype (chromosome studies)

For wife they tested 8 vials of blood (found she doesnt absorb Folic acid well & put on 5mg daily) and tested Karyotype, TFT, Thromb profile, Antio thyroid AB, ANA  ... sure there are some more as well but cant remember  

Also a switch from SP to LP (mix of Gonal F & Menapour) with Clexane injections seems to have so far been more sucesful than SP.

Good luck to you all...and lots of


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bigfish - So glad things are moving on for you.     it works and those little ones make it to the mother ship on tueday!!     

Bobbi - Don't worry chick about the tests. We asked Mr T about the ones bigfish had and we did all of them!! We did them beavcuse i had 2 chem pgs. No BFNs. you do have to ask him and do your homework.  The karyotyope is only really done if you have had M/C and as our problem is DHs boys and we had 2nd opions from a urologist too, who did DNA frag and something else., Mr T said it wasn't necessary but his forte isn't the male thing, hes more intersested in female bits!!   but thats his job, just like the urologist is more interested in the male bits!  
The other tests that bigfish was on about your GP can do. Mine did them, i printed off the list and took it too him and he ticked the ones the lab could do. They are level 1 immune tests. 





Insulin resistance (fasting glucose test)
Thyroid levels (TSH, T3, T4)
Anti Nuclear Antibodies
Anti thyroglobulin
Anti-thyroid antibodies
Full Blood count
ESR (Erythrocyte Sedimentation rate)
RA (Rheumatoid Arthritis)

BLOOD CLOTTING PANEL (Thrombophilia panel)

Serum Immunoglobulins (IgG, IgM and IgA) 
Activated Protein C Resistance  
Factor V Leiden genotype 
Anti Phospholipid Antibodies 
Lupus Anticoagulant 
Anti Cardiolipin Antibodies 
Plasma Free Protein S level 
Factor II G20210A 
Prothrombin Gene Mutation 
Antithrombin III M
Fibrinogen level 
APTT (Activited Partial Thromboplastin Time) 
APTR

MTHFR (methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase) and connected with this is measurement of your homocysteine levels  (The GP may not be able to do this one)

BACTERIAL

Mycoplasma, 
Ureaplasma 
Bacterial vaginosis
Chlamydia and any other bacterial infections
Varicella Zoster antibodies



EBW - oh hun, how awful for you. Hope you are ok and enjoying the sun!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Big fish glad things are going well. 

Bobbi - The blood tests Mrs Bigfish had look life teh Level 1 m/c testing incl MTHFR (the usual reason for the 5mg folic acid) referred to in the immunology threads on here .

Low dose aspirin - I was told to start post EC and went on till post birth but that was because i had it to a) deal with blood flow issues due to my auto-immune disease plus b) decrease risk of pre-eclampsia (heightened because of the lupus).  There are known issues with NSAIDs (aspirin is one but particularly ibuprofen) and implantation so I know some places only start aspirin on a BFP. It is all monumentally confusing. I recommend the enteric coated version which is much kinder on the stomach - bit pricier but not much.

EBW - try not to worry too much about the antibiotics - risks in pregnancy aren't known cos they cant test on pg women rather than because they know there are definite risks. Much better to get rid of the infection I'd say.

Betty


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

New home! 

Mr Bigfish, great news about the embies.  Hope everything goes well for you both.  I must say that I have heard really good things about ACU at UCH and they are certainly at the top of our list if the second NHS cycle fail at the HH.  

Bobbi and Mini, I am interested on finding out about further tests too.  Other than a mc in 2006 (baby stopped developing at 6 wks) which took us 10 natural cycles to conceive we have never had a BFP.  We have been diagnosed with male factor infertility and have two unsuccessful IUIs and 1 IVF under our belt now.  Where can I find out more about further tests and how can I push our GP or HH to do them?  Do they include test for NK cells?  Another FFer suggested I should try testing for them.

EBW sorry to here about your infection, rest up and take care of yourself!  

FM great to hear you are staring again!  Good luck!!  

Well it was definitely a BFN for me on Friday, so surprise really  .  My period has lessened now to just sort of spotting but it was very  very heavy – thanks progesterone supps!  Emailed HH and I just got an auto reply saying that I would get a letter within two weeks with a review appointment date. I have already psyched myself up that we will not be doing the next cycle until October.  I’ll be 36 by then, for goodness sake I was 32 when we started TTC!

The museum family day yesterday was not too bad but there was a mum with a little baby and she was breast feeding her at the back of the room.  I had to steer well clear from her just for my sanity.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - We did the ones in the list, gp did them. Mr T said we could do the karyotype one, which proved DH had a problem. (really didn't expect that one!!) Mr T is not pro NK cells so we haven;t done that, yet!!! 

DH had DNA frag and aneuploidy through our urologist. They are expensive but does make up a case and you can discount things. 

Yeah best to keep away from breasts at this point hun!!    

Glad you are thinking towards your next one!! i'll be 37 in june so i know what you are feeling!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Mini, does your list include the male tests or are they just female ones?  Where did you do the non-NHS ones?  I am very tempted to get my GP to test now!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

They are female ones. The karyotype were done through HH. They send the blood to TDL wimpole st. London. We went to a urologist near TDL Mr Ramsey for the male ones, he will advise you on tests. Hes lovely and VVVV good at his job. Loads of couples on here go to him. We did male tests through him You can look on here for more info into male fertility. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks all re the comments about my UTI. I feel physically ok with it which is I guess a problem as I had no idea I had it!

Betty thanks also for your comments on the antibs.

Gilly big   re your bfn hon. I am so sorry.  As for age ladies, I was 2m shy of 38 when I started tx which led to K and now am booked for a csection 2d before my 40th.  Hang in there!  I am from a family of people who have hysterectomies early...my mum was 38 so thought I really was not going to "get there".


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Mini, I have made an appt with my GP for the 1st May to go and discuss level 1 tests.  I have also posted on the male infertility boards to find out more about that.


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy Monday everyone!

I'm feeling a lot better since my last post - I'd been worried about my low dose of Gonal F (112.5) and the fact I was called back a day early as the nurse on the phone said my blood results weren't great.

But the woman (consultant? I don't remember her name) I saw today for my day eight scan was nice. Said that my blood results were okay but that we might not see much as I was on a low dose. But fortunately there were five good size follies in total (between 10 - 14mm) and several around 6-9mm that she thought might get bigger too. As this is my first IVF I'm not sure how good that is, but she seemed happy - so my dose is remaining the same. She also said my lining was fine. So most of that worry was for nothing and possibly down to a bit of miscommunication in my phone call from the nurse (and/or my panicky nature).


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - i had 10 vials taken!!   
YEs our problem was male factor. Low everything, poor everything and getting worse!  
we went to the urologist as i had 2 chem pgs with each tx and thought there was something else going on. i had the tests on the list plus the karyotype and DH had karyotype plus further tests on  his boys. The sperm had got worse (quality) but the main one was the karyotype which proved he has an upside down chromosome number 18? can't remember proper name of it!! which can cause higher risk of M/C. Mr T wanted us to try again with our sperm but i didn't want to risk it. 

so now there may be a problem with the eggs!!! its never ending!!!  

Just had a cal from our GP and they are going to test my blood group!!! They usually say private, obviously they have lots of money in the pot!!!!!    

Helen - Glad everything is going to plan


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

because of what happened last time with the no fertilisiation. The eggs had no binding code to let the boys in! It might of been one of those things, but icsi will sort that out next time but it still could happen as icsi is no guarentee to fertilisation it just bypasses one of the jobs the sperm has to go through.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

That was such a long 2 1/2 weeks, particularly as ive had bleeding since Friday. Anyway scan today and there is 1 nice strong heartbeat, good size etc so we are officially discharged from HH IVF  

Helen


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY Mrs G-G! Fantastic news!!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

This board has been soo busy, I've had loads to catch up on!!! We had a great week away and I feel so much better now, had my hair cut etc, generally pampered myself & drank lots of wine  . Haven't heard about our follow up yet but its not been 2 weeks so not worrying yet. Giving the whole IVF rollercoaster a break for a while as I need to put a lot of effort into studying in the next few months but then we will think about getting the frosties out.

Gilly - glad that you've picked yourself up from the huge dissapointment of the BFN hon  

Mrs GG - well done on being discharged   keep us updated how ur pg goes  

Minni -    for you hon

EBW - sorry that you've had such an awful pg so far. It will be worth it though  

Mr bigfish - fantastic fert     its your turn   to you & DW

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen, that is great news!, I love the photo of your DS, he is really cute  

Future Mummy


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

HI

Just wanted to let anyone who is waiting for their intital appt at HH know that I rang up yesterday and got a cancellation appt. for tomorrow (SOOOOO excited!!!) - but they did also offer me something for next week.  I know there were a few girls who replied to my post saying that they had initial appt's coming up - so just wanted to let you know that they do have some earlier dates free if you want them (including the one I cancelled for the 6th May).

Bx x x x


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi All

Thought I would come and give you a quick update.  Am now 12 weeks and had my 12 week scan today.  All well with the twins, they were very active and moving around alot.  It is amazing how much they have grown since I last saw them at 8 weeks.  Had the down syndrome screening done as well, so was nuchal fold scan and blood tests.  Just have to wait back to hear from the blood tests that everything is OK with them both.  Next stage is my consultant appt at Stevenage, with the consultant who referred us to HH, and then next scan at 22 weeks.  Hope that the next 10 weeks go quicker than the last 8 have.

Hope you are well and good luck everyone with their treatment.

Ellen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen and Ellen - great news about your scans, I hope the rest of your pregnancies go smoothly

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

[fly]we might have

NHS funding

for the mext cycle!!!

If i play my cards right!!   [/fly]

I phoned the fertility nurse who does the referals and i told her we were paying for this cycle as we can't wait as instructed by con and she basically said that we shouldn't want to pay for it, i said, no of course not but the funding couldn't be put through so quick as i start my meds middle of may, She said, Of course it can!!! So i am seeing her on thurs to do the forms and she is going to speak to my con to get things moving and if funding gets agreed then we can have it for this cycle!!         ^fingers crosses^

I asked her if using donor sperm may stop the funding, she said it shouldn't be a problem!!  

Ellen and Helen - Wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all!

had my first co-ordination appointment 2day... i believe it went well and my consultant said we have a good chance of sucess ... and said drugs begin july treatment aug.. but can be sooner! fingers n toes crossed it is!   
only thing i am worried about now is my partner had to be tested today for cystic fibrosis.... and by my consultants facial expression i could tell it is not a good thing if he has got it.... does anyone know about this? any symptons? also does anyone know if i can contact hammersmith and ask for the results of this test?

ellen- great news hope time goes fast for you
mini mouse - thats fantastic news!! 

Laura x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, I have a potentially silly question - I was reading through my Hammersmith notes and it says something in the egg transfer bit about a cervical assessment, but I can't find other references to it. Do they do this during egg collection or at another point? Thanks in advance 

Hi Laura - as far as I know cystic fibrosis is an illness usually diagnosed when people are very young. I think it's more likely that they are checking whether your partner carries the gene for it.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

helen - you have an assessment before your tx starts, usually at the co-ord appt you have it. Its a dummy ET


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Laura - I happen to know a bit about CF for my sins. About 1 in 25 of all Caucasian Northern Europeans are carriers for the gene mutation which causes Cystic Fibrosis but you need both to be carriers for any children to have cystic fibrosis itself and there is only a 1 in 4 chance that any child will have CF even if both are carriers (there is a 1 in 4 of a completely normal child and 2 in 4 chance that a child will be a carrier). CF itself can vary a lot in presentation but is usually diagnosed when a baby/very young.  In Scotland they screen for the most usual CF gene mutations as part of the blood tests they do at birth - that is how Gordon Brown's son was diagnosed. One possible thing related to being a carrier of the CF gene or having CF for a man is absence of the vas deferens which means that even though sperm are produced they don't get through. There are a number of blokes who had no idea that they had CF or were a carrier until they started down the infertility testing route and had a zero sperm count. Anyway - I expect is it is all part of the general workup. If he is a carrier then I expect they will get you to see a genetics counsellor.  But the chances are only 4% that he is.

Bettyx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Laura I just wanted to say that my hubby has Cystic fibrosis and know probably everything there is to know about it between the 2 of us.
Feel free to ask me anything you want.
I would have thought that it was unlikely that your hubby has got to adulthood with cf and not had it diagnosed, I think that Betty is right and they are testing to see if he is a carrier, have they tested you??

Betty how do you know so much about it?? are you a nurse Im very impressed.


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

chrikey! thank you so so much woo and betty m! you are both very helpful and helped ease me a little!
to answer your questions no, i have not been tested for cystic fibrosis.

by reading all of that i can see that there is a small chance of 4% of having CF.
Thankz  x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

I think they are checking your hubby because of his low sperm, I would think it is very unlikely that he has cf and has no symptoms
Has he got a cough or a weak chest??

I really wouldnt worry about it.

Hubby has cf and as Betty said was born without the vas deferens so had no sperm getting out, he has a sperm retrieval and we got 5 viles of sperm for 5 cycles of ICSI and as you can see it worked for us!!!

any questions then please ask, it doesnt matter how personal as it takes alot to embarress us now..


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello all!


Well done for the ladies who got BFP and sorry to hear Gilly about your BFN.

Well Beckic1, good to hear you have your appointment today, hope it goes well and please let me kno what they asked you, what tests need to be done and how long you have to wait until you begin for the real IVF   thanks!

In two weeks I have to do a laparoscopy in the country I use to live, to see if perhaps my tubes might be blocked or if I have a mild case of endo, which owuld explain the three failed ICSIs.  I can't say that I am overjoyed with the idea of being put to sleep.

What gave me hope yesterday was that I got an email from a friend telling me that she was pregnant naturally after having tried IVF years ago, then adopted a child two years ago... so it does happen.  Keep your hopes up everyone!

Nana


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

mini mouse said:


> helen - you have an assessment before your tx starts, usually at the co-ord appt you have it. Its a dummy ET


Hmm - I haven't had this and if all goes well my actual egg transfer will be next week! It's not been mentioned at all to me. Do you think I need to worry? I've had scans obviously and way before treatment I had a hsg that went smoothly, but I haven't undergone anything - as far as I know - that would count as a cervical assessment at Hammersmith.


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

ebw - hope your feeling better!!

scooter, betty M and wendy woo - hello again.

day 5 and enjoying the sun today....

sorry have nothing useful to offer on insight/ gossip etc just passing bye.

take care
tots


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Helen - I never had a cervical assessment at HH either  

Catherine


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

cawallinger said:


> Helen - I never had a cervical assessment at HH either
> 
> Catherine


Ooooh good to know - maybe sometimes they just don't get around to it!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Having EC on Friday!  

Can't believe it has gone so quick. So today I had a scan and I still have 8 follies  , 6 are very good, 2 are a bit small so I have been told to do a last menopur to boost them ( which I have just done , earlier than usual as it can't be too close to ovitrelle) and cetrotide for the last time  

Tomorrow a needle free day   then it will be daily injections again for hopefully more than 2 weeks   ( gestone and clexane on top of cyclogest)

ET will be either Monday or Wednesday. We will see  

I hope you don't mind me mentionning all this , as I am not at HH anymore ?    

Lots of    to everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

Quick post to say that we had 2 blasts popped back to mothership yesterday...all went well...and have another 7 blasts in the fridge.   this will be our turn...and feeling very positive  

Luck to you all

Have a great evening


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bigfish


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats Bigfish what great news about the blasts!


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am having my first ICSI cycle at Hammersmith Hospital, I had EC today and will hopefully be having ET on Friday 24th April 09. anyone in the same boat? 

would love to speak to anyone having ET on Friday at Hammersmith .

Thanks


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Thanks for all the information on cystic fibrosis u've all been so helpful does anyone know when i get the results bk? do i contact hamersmith next week or do i have to wait until my next visit at the hospital?

future mummy - good luck with ET  
Bigfish - good luck  

Roro - i am not starting drugs until july/ treatment August but would be great to hear from you and how you are getting on

Laura2 xx


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi i am a newbie. Me and my husband are at Hammersmith. I am on my first cycle and started my Buserelin this morning, which wasnt as bad as i thort it was going to be. This looks like a great place and it wil be nice to chat to people going through the same thing.

Good luck to you all.

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Dottie and Roro

Wow so many new ladees here!!!

Laura - When are you due to see your con? I've always gone to see him for results. But one time one the docs told me the results at the clinic (where you have the blood taken) as we were due to start tx and he needed to tell me beforehand  (great day that was!!!)


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi mini mouse

well i have not got another appointment set, i am awaiting on a letter confirming funding...!?! im confused? lol x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I would phone and speak to a nurse then, they will tell you what to do, they should say to go in and see a doc who will give you the results. 

Appt went well at St Albans for funding. It started off with a long queue in out patients     then another long wait in the waiting room where i nearly fell off the chair into a box!,    good job i was on my own at that point!  Another couple came in, it looked like their first appt, poor loves, i nearly asked what FF name she had!    and then i nearly told them all about IVF     but decided against it, didn't want them to run for the hills!! 

But the nurse said she is going to push it through quick, i told her i am starting tx in may full stop! whether we get funding or not. Told her about my eggs etc. SHe is going to get con to sign form today and then will phone me when she faxes it to clinic then i have to phone the funding woman to see what is going on. i should know by start of next week   Feel sick at the waiting now!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Minni - your so lucky that they offered the funding! Good luck with the wait  

Future mummy - I can't believe its your EC on Fri! That has gone sooo quickly!   for lots of eggs for you

Bigfish - I can't believe how many blasts you got!! I've never heard of anyone with that many, I may be joining you at your new clinic next year  

Hi new people  . Its a great thread here, the girls have helped me through a nightmare and I've even met up with one of them  . Good luck to you both  

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Bigfish, I can't believe how many blasts your DW got! that is the best result I ever heard! wishing you 2 lots of      for 2ww

Hello Dotty and Roro and welcome   

Catherine,Thanks   ,  I know, it went pretty quick, especially compared to 3 months of pill!   I am enjoying my needle free day!
I certainly can feel ovulation is preparing! cramps all morning and I woke up very tired and a bit puffy. 

Have a good evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

That's an amazing amount of blasts, Bigfish!

I am here with another silly set of questions. So tomorrow I have my day 12 scan - I'm guessing if all goes well it could be as early as Monday for EC? If it is Monday, when will they tell my lovely husband to, um, 'clear his system'? Does HH have a preference for when it does ET, or could it be either 2/3 days later, or 5 (if I've got that right) if they do blast?

Tomorrow we have the scan in London early in the morning, then will need to dash home and get changed because we have to be at a wedding in Essex by 1. All the in-laws will be there. I'm just hoping a) my dress doesn't cling to my expanding-eggs-bump b) I can get away with not drinking and c) that no one asks us about when the grandchildren are going to happen.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Helen - you should be Monday for EC I imagine. They didn't tell us when to get DH to 'clear his system' but I think 3 days before is the least amount of time so he may have to get on to it 2mrw  . HH usually does day 2 tfr although you can ask for day 3 depending how they are progressing. You can only go to blasts if you pay (£500ish). They will probably tell you not to bother as you are so young which is what they said to me but if you want blasts tell them  , wish I'd been more assertive!

Hope you enjoy the weddiing & the dreaded grandchildren question doesn't get asked!!

Catherine


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

cawallinger said:


> Helen - you should be Monday for EC I imagine. They didn't tell us when to get DH to 'clear his system' but I think 3 days before is the least amount of time so he may have to get on to it 2mrw . HH usually does day 2 tfr although you can ask for day 3 depending how they are progressing. You can only go to blasts if you pay (£500ish). They will probably tell you not to bother as you are so young which is what they said to me but if you want blasts tell them , wish I'd been more assertive!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the weddiing & the dreaded grandchildren question doesn't get asked!!
> 
> Catherine


Hee - he's at an event tonight, so will have to tell him to sort himself out tomorrow (sorry for the tmi!).

Thanks - I think I'll just say we hope to have them within a couple of years ago if people do ask, but you can never really prepare yourself for the moment when they do. We're supposed to have a family meal the next day as well, but I think I'm going to duck out of that one.


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Helen,

I just had egg collection yesterday and will be having ET tomorrow, your DH will need to produce his swimmers on the day of EC as they will fertilse the eggs ASAP and as soon as they are fertilised they will give you a call to confirm how many eggs have been fertilised and they will tell you when ET will be carried out but I think it's just about 2 days.

I had 17 eggs collected yesterday and 13 fertilised   . I hope everything goes well for you too  .

On your day 12 scan they will tell you if you are ready and they will prescribe your late night injection and anti biotics and progestrone pessaries which you should collect before going home as they will contact you to inform you when to take the injection. For me they asked me to take the injection on the same day as day 12 scan which was a Monday and then I had EC on Wednesday which is roughly 36 hours after the injection.

Good luck with everything (by the way who ddid your scan last time?)


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Roro - what fab news - you going to blast & 5 day transfer?


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Not great news at today's scan. I basically only have the five from the other day, plus a couple at 11mm. The biggest is only 17mm, so it has grown a measly 3mm since Monday. The doctor I had was a bit unsympathetic, I said: that's not very good, is it? And he just replied: no.

I have to go for another scan on Monday. I hope they grow a bit by then or I'm doomed 

I'm a bit gutted, to be honest. I feel this is down to my low dose - I can't really call myself a poor responder on only 112.5 of Gonal F. I feel just 150 from the beginning would've made a difference. At this rate I will only get five eggs at most, and how many of them will fertilise? I probably won't get frosties, either. I know it only takes one, but it is rather depressing.

eta: he said I was on a low dose because my ovaries were polycystic (just threw it out there!) but that doesn't necessarily mean I have PCOS, does it? It's just I don't have any of the symptoms and no doctor has ever mentioned it to me before.

Also, I have booked all of next week off work as holiday - I don't know whether to go in on the Monday now to use up less of my holiday. Sorry to be down when I'm sure a lot of people here have faced worse at this point. I just don't really want to spend all day at a wedding now.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Helenf

Sorry to hear you are a bit diappointed. But "hang in there"...who knows what will happen. I know people that have had 5 eggs...all fertlisied & BFP. I also know a very good friend of mine that had 22 eggs...only 1 fertilised...and yep BFP. There really is no way of knowing. So..I would have faith in your clinic, and try & keep positive. And of course    to you...now go enjoy a lovely wedding


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

We got our follow up appointment through today for 4th June. Seems ages away but they did write to us within 2 weeks of the result and thats including easter so I'm quie suprised. Maybe admin has had a kick up the [email protected]   

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I have so much to catch up on! I have been unable to post earlier.  FIL has been here and I have also been working late.

Cawallinger good to hear that you have your appt letter.  June is not that far away, are you going to try for a cancellation in the meantime?  Hopefully my letter should arrive by this Friday.

Mrbigfish, great news about all those blasts.  I have everything crossed for you and Mrsbigfish. 

Helen, don’t be disappointed with your five.  Good luck for Monday. 

Roro congratulations on being PUPO!

Futuremummy, how is it going?  So glad your cycle finally kicked off.  How are you?

Mini thanks for the advice on MF infertility I have posted on the MF thread and I am seeing our GP on Friday lets see how much I can get out of her!

Welcome to the new ladies


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hello!! 

helen - hope your 5 are doing well, don't worry about the quantity...lots of examples of lucky ladies who only had 1-2 and have gone on to be mummies.

Bigfish, vow thats impressive - good luck

FM - fingers crossed for you, how did you do? yet again i am a few days behine you ec tues/wed possibly.
Looks like we have been on the same meds mix, I have a black and blue tummy from clexane...hope you did better.
I think you had gestone in the past, i may have that this time - were do you inject that?

all hope your enjoying the lovely weather....

Tots


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello all,

I haven't been on here for a while as we have had some bad/sad news. 

Unfortunetly, I was rushed into hospital on Thursday with an ectopic pregnancy..I was 4 weeks pregnant. I had to wait 24 hours for surgery due to other emergencys. I have now lost both tubes and am feeling very wobbly emotionally. 

The staff were all very positive about us havig IVF, but I don't know what to do about having the treatment. Will we have to wait longer for it now?? The doctors at the hospital seem to think that I only need to have one period and then it should be ok to have the IVF. Has anyone else been in this situation??

Would really appreciate some advice on this.

Thanks


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Bozzy no advice but just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news  
Can you call the clinic to ask about it?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - I don't think we will try for a cancellation appt as I'm not in a hurry to do another cycle. Think we may leave the frosties til next Jan/Feb now. Does the length of time they are frozen affect them does anyone know??

Bozzy - really sorry to hear your news  . I haven't been in your situation but I would imagine your body has been through a lot so a month may not be enough time to recover ready for IVF. If they say 3 months between IVF cycles surely what you have been through would take at least that long to recover from? Take it easy hon & get yourself well  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bozzy - Thats really sad new hun, so sorry     I'm not sure on the waiting time. My friend had an eptopic and lost both tubes, it took her a while to get over it physically. and ivf does take it out of  you. 

Wait for your appt and ask then.  

A girl at work has had 2 M/C at 8 weeks and got pg again and managed to get to 23 weeks but i had a call yesterday and the heart had stopped beating. its so sad, i cried all day yesterday.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh mini that is so sad  . It just proves that the problems don't end with the BFP we're all wishing for  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

yes i know, there must be something wrong there with either of them to have this happen 3 times now. SHe is having lots of blood tests done and swabs.  Being induced today.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I hope you dont mind if I join your thread. I was advised to post here as i was asking my question in the wrong place.

DH and I have had our initial chat at St Albans and are seeing the fertility cons on Thursday. I have had blood tests and DH has had S/A. I have severe endo (removed but still a damaged left tube) and Dh has slow swimmers.

Does anyone have an idea of timescale? I.e. if it is likely we will get referred straight to Hammersmith as we know what the problem is and if so, how long before we are seen there and what happens. Sorry to be a pain and ask loads of questions but we have no idea of what will happen come thursday!!!

BTW, we have been told we are going to need ICSI. I know this is an IVF thread but there doesnt seem to be a Hammersmith thread on the ICSI board. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.  

Thanks xx Shrimper


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Shrimper

This thread is for both IVF and ICSI at Hammersmith, I had ICSI there last month (BFN  ). We were referred last Jan and waited til July for the initial appt then another 6 months for tx. Every PCT is different though (I'm Hillingdon) so yours may be quicker with the funding and you won't have to wait as long.

Hope this helps

Catherine

P.S if you are private it will be quicker, they will see you asap


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Catherine.

We dont have the cash to go private at the moment so in the hands of the NHS!! We are being referred from St Albans which I think is west herts.

Fingers crossed it is quick. I am not very good at waiting  

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Join the club shrimper ont he impaitences side!!!    If you are at HH, and have had your appt at queen charlottes you can phone to see how long it will be. But west herts seem to be putting them through quicky. I think its cos we get 3 goes on NHS now and its freeing up the list a bit, You will have to have an HSG first to check your bits and have HIV tests.  The appts will help you pass the time quicky while you wait for your tx.  other than that you can chat to us!!!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi mini mouse

we have had our blood tests etc and when I had my op recently my tubes were checked and all OK so I dont think I need the HSG to check them. The surgeon has written a letter to say my tubes are OK so I will be taking that with me. He said he would have removed them if not when he was in there so hopefully that negates the need for a 'tube test'.  DH has HIV/ Hep B and C tests every six months so he has these to take and has done his third S/A. Fingers crossed things have improved since the last two although he was told a few years ago his   may be affected by a drug treatment he underwent.

Will deffo be passing the time with you ladies!! Will be great to chat xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh well then it sounds like you are fit to go!!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Just whizzing by.....

FM - how is your cycle going? Have you had EC yet?

Helenff - I only got 5 eggs (from 6 follies) and they were slow to grow. My posts from a year ago were all centred around the fact that it was taking longer than the standard timescale to get them to a decent size, I had 4 on the right ovary and 2 on the left and my right ovary was high and thought to be difficult (if not impossible) to reach. 

5 eggs were collected, all 5 fertilized and I now have 17 week old twins.

Please don't be disappointed, it's quality not quantity which counts

Big hellos to everyone, and good luck to all ladies currently in cycle.

NF 
x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow mini mouse - I hope you are right!! 

OMG - could really be sooner than later. I felt like we would never even get to this part!!

xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

NorthernFox said:


> Just whizzing by.....
> 
> FM - how is your cycle going? Have you had EC yet?
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone for their positive comments, and Northern Fox - thanks for your tale above - I've got to keep that in mind!

I went again today and am now waiting for the phone call to tell me when EC will be - but probably Wednesday. I still only have five (unless there were a couple smaller he didn't tell me about) but they were a decent size and I have to keep positive about it (easy on my good days, harder on the bad ones). It's weird how the follies grew so slowly last week over four days yet have caught up in three.

Have to say, I much prefer the women scanning me to the men. The guy today had such a poker face while he was, er, poking about, that I thought there was going to be more bad news.

There were loooads of us in the pharmacy at 8am today. Poor pharmacist was all flustered and then I had a mad dash to work as I've changed my holiday to begin on Wednesday.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a quicky as at work 

WE HAVE OUR FUNDING AGREED FOR TX IN MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

I can't believe it!!


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone

haven't posted for some time, and have only read back so far.... so here goes...

Bigfish - such fab news...     through your 2 ww
Helen - good luck with your EC   
Mini Mouse - great news re funding  
Roro and FM - hope your ET went well   
Bozzy - sorry to hear your news, hope you are recovering ok   
Cawillinger -  
Dottylotty - how are the jabs going 
Shrimper - i was referred by mr T at st albans too just after Christmas, had my initial appointment at HH in Feb, and had my coordination appt early this month, so hopefully you wont be waiting too long  

Well am getting very excited now... who would have thought i would be so keen to start jabbing myself   ... will start doing so on 7th!
Anyhoo will be posting more regularly now
Big hugs

x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

bobbi I really cant keep up with the HoF at the moment so regrettably I am going to take you up on your offer of taking it on for a bit at least.....I cant spend time at home on it and work is getting impossible to do more than 5 mins at a time at once....!!!

If you could pm me your email addy I will send you the most recent list if thats ok....


 to bozzy

Hi to everyone else.  I have enjoyed doing the HoF but would hate to have you rely on me for it atm....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks bobbi you are a lifesaver.  Was trying to keep it going but was stressing about not being able to keep up with everyone!

The pic of K was taken by the photographer that came to nursery.


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all.
I am on my day 6th of Buserelin jabs they are going ok, im still not great with them. Need to start doing it quicker and not to stand around thinking about it. Dh usually does them, think he likes feeling that he is joining in in the whole process. Im doing them in my tummy as thats where somebody said was the least painfull, it does seem to be gettig harder to put the needle in but maybe its just me. Might chose a different place for a while. Not had any side effects so far!

I have my scan 7th May, will i go onto stimms that day or day after?   Does it depend how the scan goes. Im trying to work out roughly when my ec and et would be so i can tell my boss. As she will need to arange child cover as i am a nanny.

Best wishes to you all.

x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,

beanie - thank you. that is good to know. I hope we get referred asap. we saw the endo surgeon yesterday for a check up and he said i was hwaling well and could just feel a 'nodule' prob scarring by my womb.

He said given my endo and dh slow swimmers we should go for tx immediately. I also found out that endo ladies can have a poorer ovarian reserve and early menopause which i didnt know about!!  

Anyhow, he said he would write us a letter we could take to Mr T on thursday although i am not sure we will get it on time. 

Fingers crossed I will be a proper HH lady soon!!  

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

I had an eventful few days. 
All was going well until EC, had 8 follies, 2 small ones but the others were great, then when I woke up from GA was told that there was nothing in right ovary, no follicles ( not even talking about eggs!) and I had probably had partial premature ovulation although not sure but then what else could it be. The nurse who saw I was in such a state said , "you are lucky they got 3 eggs from the left, 3 other ladies today had 100% premature ovulation. They have nothing"!   so I was very angry and frustrated and in quite a state. It is my last IVF ( I think), my body worked well and produced 8 follies and half is lost because they could not manage my cycle properly. The doc at hospital said sometimes it can happen with older women, I said no way drugs like ovitrelle and citrotide work well with any women and you are known for working with older women also, and I never had the problem before ( and this time not the only one!). But I think my LH was getting a bit high, as it should just before ovulation,  ( although they said all was OK) and menopur has extra LH so the last one may have been too much and the cetrotide not enough? don't know. My accu said that as there were other women worse than me but with same problem it could be a bad batch of ovitrelle ( I did not get my ovitrelle from the Lister by the way, but if there is a bad batch it can affect many people) . He said that many years ago , it happened once at ARGC with a couple of women, in a week, and there was an investigation and the ovitrelle was a bad batch. So here you go. Will have to investigate and will blast them if I have a review.

Anyway, next day they call me to say out of 3 eggs only one fertilised  , again weird, but if I had premature ovulation , maybe most of my eggs were very ripe, except the one that was small 2 days before at scan ( still following?   ) don't know, so I cried and cried, and was  emotionally exhausted by the end of the week end as only one fertilised, meant may not survive and can't go to blasts. 
As you know my womb is full of adenomyosis that makes the lining irregular and the implantation unlikely, so having 3 embryos would have helped as they can implant in different areas and be lucky to be in an area where the lining is at best, and most importantly we wanted blasts , so did the doc if possible, to increase chances of implantation as a blasts is much stronger and sticks better , when the implantation is the problem. 

So none of that, comes Monday morning , and I haven't slept much, on my way to accu, but not knowing if I have ET or not, called the Lister lab from car and they said my little embie was a fighter and had developed perfectly , 8 cells and grade 1. No fragmentation. The embryologist told me later during ET that it was picture perfect, so I cried again, seeing this golden embie on the TV. DH was emotional too .

So I am finally pupo, and I don't think I have too much chance but with such a good quality embie, who knows? 

This one is a fighter. 

I had to remind myself why I changed to the Lister, and one of the reasons is I believe they have better media, and this little embie probably proves it. My FET also , the embies all survived the thaw at Lister ( they were frozen at HH).

But I have been scanned twice as much as at HH and had so many blood tests, still this happens! confused , really.
Also I prefer heavy sedation at HH anytime! 

but , if and when there is an embie ( or more), I have to say it seems to thrive in their media. 
The nurse said that it was very rare to have premature ovulation ( right!). They really seemed to have a bad day on Friday at EC with many women. Another one had follies but no eggs. And another one, next to me who woke up same time as me, had a broken arm and they put it elevated in a special cast, and the poor girl was probably a bit twisted during GA to try and get her eggs, and she was in agony when she woke up. So I will remember this EC , as bad news and definitely not a zen atmosphere around! 


So now doing what I can to relax and rest and still do some work and watch DVDs and do my injections of course!

I was not too sure if I should bore you with all my latest adventures but as a few of you asked , I decided to tell all  

Thanks for asking by the way girls  

hello to everyone!  

Future Mummy


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all
just dropping by quickly...

Future Mummy - Congratulations on being Pupo  ...... what a rollercoaster of events!!!  Sounds all a bit odd and to happen not to just 1 but 4 of you  .  Wishing you       .... just to give you some positive thoughts, my SIL had adenomyosis and got 5 eggs.... only 1 embie.... she is now mummy to a wonderful 9 mth old  

Shrimper -  good luck for thurs for your appt with mr T  

Hope everyone has had a good day... must get me dinnner on, bye for now

Big hugs
x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Future Mummy - What an awful experience  . Was the embryo day 2 when it went back in then? I think for now you should just hold ont o the fact its a fab embie & you're doing the injections to increase your chances of sucess. There's nothing to say it won't happen despite an awful EC. Regardlesss of the outcome of the cycle I would contact the medication company about early ovulation as they may have had other complaints. You could be in for a compo claim  . Relax and stay calm for your 2ww  

Bobbi - well done & thankyou for taking on the hall of fame hon  

Beanie1 - Not long to go for you now. How exciting  

dottylottie - I found it less painful the quicker I did the injection. I also used to numb the ares with an ice pack, some days I didn't even feel it going in  . I found bum cheeks were also less painful than stomach but don't do thighs, that hurts like hell & bruises big time  

Hi everyone else!

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Catherine, 

No it was a day 3 embie. Lister does not believe in day 2. and as day 2 was a Sunday I could not call them, they do ET and EC on week end but they don't take calls, apart from emergency call from duty doc/nurse. 
I still feel frustrated but I have managed to calm down. I have to, for my sanity and also to give this 2ww a chance  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Beanie, It is nice to know people with adenomyosis get successful. Do you know if your SIL has a lot of it? I was told at last MRI in december that it was making my womb look nearly 10 weeks pregnant   as my womb is very swollen as a result , hence the very irregular lining. Still the doc and sonographer said they could see the cavity of my womb well so that was good.

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Future Mummy -Interesting how Lister don't believe in day 2 tfr, mmm. Do you know if their advert for egg sharing & open evening is just for people interested in egg sharing or also for general ivf? I saw they have one advertised for next Thu.

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine I don't know about egg sharing but open evening is for everyone  ( IVF, ICSI, FET..)It is normally on Mondays, but with bank hols maybe that is why it is on Thursday. Unless they do a different open evening for egg sharing, but I don't think so. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM-      But you have 1 perfect embie inside the mother ship!! I cried when our frostie lost a cell but then regained itself again!!    

Remeber Jamson who nearly cancelled her tx because she only had 1 follie, but in the end she got 3 eggs (ithink!!) but ended up getting pg with twins!! lost one but is 32 weeks pg!! 

so there is lots of hope chick.  COME ON PERFECT EMBIE!!       

Hi to all., must fly as have to have a bath! 

Oh, i did my phone coordination appt today while walking down our high st!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats what mobiles are for!!!


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies haven't been on for a while was trying to see if i could do the 2ww by myself but could not resist having a peak at all the news. 

i would love to know what your feelings are about HH  i have mixed reviews i feel that there is not much emotional support especially after failed ivf. does anyone have any statics regarding numbers of BFP? also i was informed by staff that going private at HH is the same price as any other place is this true? 

cookie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all, many thanks again to bobbi x

FM congrats on being pupo.  Really hope this is a massive fighter for you     It only takes one!!! 

Cant stop as work is a nightmare and I have so much to do before I sneak off on mat leave.

Also have appt tomorrow to get latest results from UTI infection.  Please send lots of   that it has gone or I may end up in the hospital over the weekend for iv drugs....


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Morning everyone,

Catherine - I read you mentioned an open evening at Lister next thursday. I tried looking it up on their website but can't find it. Do you have details? We ware also looking to egg share and thought this would be a good event go go to.

EBW - Good  luck for your test results. I to have a persistent UTI at the moment and nothing shifts it and it has now become resistent to Trimethoprin. Hope you dont end up in IV drugs. I had to do that and it was a nightmare wheeling my drip into the ladies   Are you on maternity leave soon?

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunshine

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks shrimper.

I was given cefalexin first and then (when they found out it was a psudomonas infection) ciprofloxacin.  Was still evident after 5.5days of that so waiting for the results.  I think the gp mentioned Trimethoprin was the next stage.  I feel ok but have been told if it carries on I could go into labour....   I finish work on 5 June (all being well) and have 2w leave booked.  Starting actual mat leave the day of the csection!

Thanks again. right...work beckons....


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW     for your tests results , I hope the infection has cleared up  

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello ladies

FM - relax, you have a perfect embie fingers crossed for you - worry about lister after the the two weeks, when you get a +ve it really won't seem so signifigant.

Cookie - I think hh are great on the whole (i have been on ivf clinic tour...) 2 at hh 1 at guys and now at argc. if you do have 'special' issues after a few goes then i would look elsewhere like lister or argc. I would not recomment guys, my experience there was awful.

argc is exceptionally expensive...

EBW - how are you?? kate looks so cute!!

take care
tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Totyu  

what was the prob at Guys? ARGC is very expensive and big on immune issues but they do have good results!                 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Actually Tots didn't you have EC yesterday ?              , if so how did it go? 

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

FM

EC tomorrow!! fingers crossed for some egg producing folies...been quite since its not looking good...

Guys I don't know were to start, they ignored all my hh history said it didn't matter what treatment i had as a poor responder its all the same (not true) and told me to give up and have DE!!

I did some private tests for and found I have a fair chance with my own eggs - so it was all rather converyer belt like, maybe because it was my nhs cycle? but they scanned me on day 1, day 9 and that was it?!! no blood in between either.


Tots


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

An article about Guys was in the paper the other day saying they had a mix up with sperm samples. **** had warned them it could happen but they didn't do anything. Its not the first time they have been in trouble with **** either apparently. Not a good ad for them   

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Tots, lots of     for tomorrow! I will be thinking of you                

Incredible that Guys did not take your HH notes into account. 

Catherine ,   how terrible what happened at Guys!

Future Mummy


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

For all you ladies in Herts thought you might be interested in the article below in the link!!

http://www.hertsad.co.uk/content/herts/news/story.aspx?brand=HADOnline&category=News&tBrand=HertsCambsOnline&tCategory=newslatestHAD&itemid=WEED29%20Apr%202009%2011%3A09%3A40%3A127

Hope you are all well

xx

/links


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

cookie - The lister is more expensive and UCH us slightly more expensive but overall the others, except ARGC where you need a mortgage and a lottery win to get there, are more or else the same.  

each clinic has its good and bad points and do different things.  A ff friend if mine had twins through guys and praises Mr kalief (sp) all the time.  He did everything, consulation and EC and ET.  

Shrimper - If you phone the lister they will tell you when the open evening is.  You need to be booked in for it.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

shrimper - The article failed to say that its 3 fresh and 3 FET!! Not 6 fresh!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello all, 

Well I'm back and I wanted to say a big thanks for all the kind words and support..Really appreciate it.

I spoke to HH re my tx yesterday and they are putting it back a month. So I start meds in July and treatment is in August..It actually works out better for us. They were really nice ( I spoke to Karen Nobbs who was lovely) and my co ordination appt is still at the end of May which I thought was a bit odd..I'm scared I might forget something important between then and July!

DH and I are doing ok. As we have been down this road before, we are looking forward to the future and not the past. We have had amazing support from work/friends and family and we know we can get through this together. We are now focusing on are holiday in 3 weeks ( Sri Lanka..yipee), my hubby finishing college ( he is studying employment law) and the IVF in July. We've also got a couple of weddings to look forward to. Also this weekend, we are celebrating being together 10 years..So lots of good stuff coming up.

I have arranged counselling and have been in touch with the Ectopic pregnancy trust..So have asked for help where neccesary.

Anyway, thanks again all.

Lots of love

Bozzy
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bozzy - Thats excellant news hun.      Yeah Karen is lovely isn't she, she sorted out our funding for us.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi mini mouse.

Is that no different to what it was gong to be then? Am still pleased though as this means we get those goes (if needs be) where as when I first looked into this it was one go and that was it!! PLus you can now choose where you go (or can from May 1st) and there are five places in our area to choose from. Bourn Hall looks interesting.

Also looked at the ARGC results. havent won the lottery yet but am working on it ;o)

HI evereyone. Hope you all had fab weather today. Apparently it is going to rain tomorrow!!

xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Bozzy, great news about HH moving your cycle.  Your holiday plans sound great too. The summer will be here sooner than you know  

Mini great news about the funding  

FM, blimey you have obviously been through the wars but that little embie inside you is a good ‘un and a fighter.  

Totyu, good luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of eggs! 

EBW hope the tests results show an all clear tomorrow  

Callinger, snap! I got the letter today for a review appt on the 4th June but I think I’ll start calling next week to see if they can bring it forward due to a cancellation.  I am concerned about this though.  I had to move our initial consultation in Oct because it clashed with IUI and I was almost in tears on the phone as I got passed around most of the HH for over ½ hour and no-one would change my appt even though I rang the number on the letter.  Maybe I should just keep the appt. 

Does anyone know how can I find out who will see us?  I have yet to meet a consultant at HH!  At our initial appt we saw a registrar who categorically stated that blasts were not offered to NHS patients. She just didn’t seem very on the ball and yet again told DH that he could not do anything to improve sperm and to just leave it to ICSI.  If only a doctor would tell him to his face that he could cut back on the wine, loose some weight and exercise! Sigh!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

shrimper - no its no different to what is happenng now! I think its in the papers cos the new ruling started this april. What other places are there then in our area?  

Gilly - Thats rubbish that there is nothing they can do with the qaulity of the sperm.  Yes cutting down on wine and exercise would, and taking vits for men does too.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I know Mini, but no doctor has ever backed me back in this in front of DH.  They obviously do not want to hurt his feelings. It bugs me how I get weighed and measured within an inch of my life and yet nobody concentrates on him given that we suffer from MF infertility, they rely so much ICSI that they have stopped trying to solve male problems .....(Gilly steps off soap box)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you shown him what the internet says on MF?  I did and DH did as he was told!! Having said that it did sod all for his boys, they got worse!!!!       It made me feel better tho at the time as everythime he got the wine out all i could imagine was his boys slowly dying!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly! I think the problem with the HH docs is they don't specialise in MF issues so brush over any suggestion of improving sa results. My DH gave up alcohol and took the vitamins and when I asked them if his count had improved any they just said 'well its still not good....'. Poor thing, would have been nice to have acknowldged an improvement but as it is we still don't know if it did any good  . Another reason for us to look elsewhere next cycle I think  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Totally with you Catherine! It would be good to be somewhere that actually cares about MF.

Bobbi I'd never heard that about eggs before   

Mini I have tried to tell him but he has zero will power so now I am trying the cost factor i.e. if we don't try out best for this next cycle we are going to start doing some serious damage to our savings and I am too old to do egg share


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Had my EC today which was fine. I didn't realise however that my appt would not necessarily be at the time we were given to get there - so we waited for three hours just to go through to the waiting for theatre bit. Which I suppose is totally normal as lots of others were waiting too but I was sat there panicking about ovulating early! Silly me. 

But it was fine and they got five eggs out of the five follicles they knew I had. I'm a bit disappointed not to get more but also mindful that it was my first go, that five is a fantastic number for some, and that it only takes one.

Now there's just the wait re. fertilisation!

One thing I'm a bit confused about - the ET info sheet says we have to pay £550 to freeze eggs (though bearing in mind I only have five total I guess there is a good chance I will not need this) and more to actually have an FET cycle.

However, looking online it seems that my PCT (which I think is East/North Herts?) does offer free FET cycles - does anyone know if this includes the freezing, or if I would need to have had funding already?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

It's me! Odette here!  

I finally came back from the hospital yesterday night after giving birth last Saturday.  I had to stay in longer because of baby complications.

Went into labour last Monday (20th April) after having sex and curry   to bring on labour.  Labour lasted on and off for 5 days and obviously didn't sleep a wink as contractions carried onto the night .  At one point labour stopped and I was sent home from the birthing centre.  That was last Wednesday!  Then on Friday the contractions were 3-5 minutes apart.

The hospital wouldn't let me come in and kept delaying me coming in .  Anyway when the staff shift changed they did .

Arrived at Birthing centre and and got into the birthing pool until I reached 8cms dilution without any pain relief (reading ok magazine and eating a muffin) .

At 8cm contractions stopped, nothing , and then discovered baby had pooed in the womb).

This became a medical emergency and I was transferred to the labour ward.  They had to do epidural was a nightmare inserting.  They had to insert 3 times as the needle went next to blood vessels .

Finally they gave me all sorts of drips (I had to have antibotics throught drip, and various other stuff)  Very uncomfatable night as they they were dilating last 2 cms which took approx 11 hours

Finally I was told to push when I developed cramp in my hip. Can you believe it?   I had to take my leg off the stirrups because I couldn't rise it.  

I pushed and pushed but it was difficult under the circumstances and the drs tried to suction the baby out twice but because he had so much hair it kept slipping off.  

Finally it was a forceps job  which was horrific (dh was told not to look)  I felt my insides been torn apart as they cut me and pulled on me.  

Finally baby came out but I was too much in shock to look at it.  I had to be stitched up and then I was ready to meet my baby.

Yes, a whopping 10lb and very strong to have come through - drs said that placenta had had a knot and we were very lucky it had survived the pregnancy.  His head was a little swollen but drs were very happy with him after forceps.

I can't believe my baby boy (Jack) is here and he is gorgeous.  Will post a picture real soon.

I still can't believe that I have finally had my baby.  Dh and I are on  

Odettexx


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

thank you ladies for all your advice about HH i feel much better now. i just want like all of us the best possible chance especially as I'm nearing 37!. Also i had spoken to someone whilst waiting as you do for a scan and she was really upset said HH provide no emotional support after BFN she had just heard that she had misscarried and was told to come back in 3months, no comfort or reassurance to how she and others must feel it just got me thinking are all ivf clinics like this.

Anyway the 2ww is going fine except i keep waking up at 4am thinking that I'm bleeding (this happened last time) I'm due to test tomorrow so fingers crossed. this sitting around lark is doing my head in their are only so many TV films one can watch thanks again cookie xx


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

i think we all have some kind of trouble with our DH regarding their input especially if they are mainly the issue. I used to get really frustrated with DH as i was the one sticking needles in everyday, going to the hospital for this and that whilst he smoked and sat on his arise!  nothing i said would make any difference. and you do try to get professionals to help drum some sense into them because it would seem that they will listen to anyone else apart from you!! the thing is i found out that blaming DH wasn't gong to solve our problem, i cannot really say what works and doesn't work as Ive provided DH with lots of internet facts, he went through a stage of taking zinc and multi vitamins cutting down on his smoking, wore lose pants etc and it seemed that his count was better when he just went back to living how he was living before?  it does feel odd that the whole emphasis is on us when more should be done to help DH if they have the problem?

as you can see i am writting this very early as again i was dreaming that i was bleeding how loverly


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by to wish a hearty congrats to Odette for becoming the latest HH mummy! Welcome to the world Jack.

So sorry you had such a terrible time hon. Hope you are doing ok.

Helen and Tots best of luck to you both.

FM how is it going?

Hi to everyone else.

If I dont log on tomorrow have a good weekend one and all xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG Odette!           I am so so happy for you and DH! it has made my day. Congratulations Hun , yes we want a photo  
sounds like you had an ordeal,    10lb!   
how scary about the placenta !  
Well done hun   

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Odette -            Congratulations hun.  Phew i felt exhausted whren i read your post, so glad it worked out in the end.  

Helen - Congrats on your 5 eggies, thats fab hun. I only got 7 last time, With regardes to Freezing the embies you ahve to pay for that but NHS will pay for the tx (if you have any txs left on NHS) new guidelines will pay for 3 fresh and 3 FET if you live in east of england. 
Sending you fertilsisation vibes your way!  

Cookie - all the best for tmorrow hun


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Mini mouse - the other four places are:- Bourn Hall (Cambridgeshire), Leicester fertility clinic, Oxford Fertility Unit, Barts and The London Centre for Reproductive Medicine and HH,

http://www.escg.nhs.uk/default.asp?id=121 Have a read of this link re choice. Some of you other ladies may wish to choose as well 

Congrats Oddette - As a lady waiting to go to HH it is great to hear success stories, just sorry you had a rough time xx

Hi all xx

/links


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for that shrimp.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

No problem. We had a little look at the results for each one on the HFEA website and Bourn Hall may be an option for us now. The results are better than HH and it will prob be an easier journey for us!!

Will wait and see what happens this afternoon first.  

xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats Odette - what a labour, but with a lovely result 

I got the call and all five eggs fertilised so hopefully there will be at least two goodish ones to transfer tomorrow now. I feel quite excited for once - so unlike miserable ol' me!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck Helen. What great news!!

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen, congratulations on your 100% fertilisation! lots of   for ET. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Tots, thinking of you, hope EC went well and lots of     to you  

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hi all

ODETTE DH AND BABY JACK, CONGRATULATIONS!!!    WELL DONE!!!

Odette hope your ok? 

Shrimper - My friends just has a baby girl at bourne hall, shes gorgous!! so good luck if you end up there, it was her first attempt, her sister had a boy and then a girl there.

mini mouse - hope your well too

bobbi - have you started again yet?

FM - how are you 

Helen - fingers crossed for you.

I have had my eggs collected ...now waiting for them to fertilise     

I am wishing the day away which is so wrong, i really want them to be doing well..... all lucky vibes appreciated am turning into a nervous wreck....we went ivf not icsi, so need much more luck.

tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Tots, great , they must be confident of fert if they decided on IVF instead of ICSI    
how was EC? was it sedation? 
Lots of     for the call tomorrow, well done hun  

Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

Morning ladies well i did my test this morning and its a BFP i am in shock you read about others getting their BFP but i never really thought it could be me, thank you for all your support and kind words will keep logging in i hope all goes well for each of you xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by  cookie so pleased for you x

 to tots and anyone else in need!

As you can see I am online although the whole infection thing is still rather confused and up in the air as I have gone from a negative to positive result on the testing again.  Maybe the nasty one has gone and I just have a normal one now.  Sent another sample today.....  

Have a good weekend all


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Cookie - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Cookie congratulations on your BFP!

Odette congratulations on baby Jack!

Totyu lots of   for great fertilisation!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations cookie - that is great news!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol bobbi I prefer the term minor to baby infection....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great HoF hon


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

it'll be easier and quicker now youve got the main stuff sorted!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Great work Bobbi. Nice to see the positive little storie on there and so lovely to see the support to those ladies who weren't so lucky. Well done to you.

Hope everyone is OK. Mr Tayob signed off the form for me and DH yesterday and referred us immediately for IVF (not ICSI as we were told to start). DH S/A came back at 54 million and although she would not give us excat figures she said that ''it looks normal to me but will check with Mr Tayob as I am not the consultant''. This was Ivana.  No 'wait and see' but a 'your fertility is decreasing so we should try now while you are clear of endo'. 

Not sure how I am feeling at the moment. Thought I wouod feel excited but feel a little numb to be honest!!  

Anyhow, hope everyone has a fab weekend xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Shrimper, great news on the referal, everyone feels a bit numb at first but you are in good hands  

Thanks Bobbi, great work!  

EBW hope you are feeling OK now.  

Mini I just got back from the GP.  She was very sweet and sympathized at loosing four blasts.  I got more sympathy out of her than I ever will from the HH! She has agreed to do as many of the Level 1 Immune tests as the PCT allow her to do. Effectively it comes out as half of them but she is unable to do the blood clotting panel. I asked about kyrotyping but she cannot do that either.  These have to be done via secondary care referral so she asked us to push the  Hammersmith to do them. Or to do them privately.  I have been in touch with Andrology Solutions and was taken aback a bit at how much the tests cost!   We have tried to bring the review appt with the Hammersmith forward but there are no appts at the moment so I don’t know whether to write to the Hammersmith or just be patient and wait for the appt.  Maybe I should just be patient.....


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

scooting bye to wish say congratulations cookie!! 

Helen how are you?

ebw - Is the infection going i am sending it go away vibes...

boobi, fm and little goldie   gillydaffodil - thanks for your messages...

Overnight one embie decided to go to the embie night garden so we are down a precious one....trying not to panic...but am!! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

tots   only takes one honey  

Im ok thanks for asking.  Infection though is still proving unresolved.  Have posted in ask a pharmacist but basically the previous culture from 18th was clear but the dipstick ones arent.  Its possible the nasty one is gone and I have another minor one....but we dont know...new sample sent today.....


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Back from ET now. 

A bit deflated. We had 5/5 fertilise but one stopped growing and of the four that were left, all were only average quality (grade 2.5). So they recommended that we freeze none, which I agreed to as I didn't feel like we'd have a very good chance when it came to thawing them.

They transferred a four cell and a five cell. The five cell definitely had fragmentation (I'm surprised they didn't just transfer two four-cells as I had three of them) and I think the four might've too.

The embryologist was nice and said the embryos were very much alive, but I'm a bit disappointed that none of the ones we had were grade one or two, and that we have none to freeze, meaning we'll have to go straight to a fresh cycle next.

Anyone want to tell me about some 'average' Hammersmith embryos that went on to become babies?


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Bobbi (or shall you be known as boobi from now on)     

Good to know they are on the ball. Not long until the 8th July I know but it still sounds like forever away. In the meantime we are going to try as best we can to make a baby au naturel and if not, we will have had lots of fun trying  

Helen - please done feel deflated. You have two embies in there who will do their best to come and meet you   I am sure there are loads of positive stories for you. Good luck to you 

Tots - as EBW says, it only takes one so have faith  

EBW - hope your infection is resolved soon. Will get my lab results tuesday and am going to ask them to do another sample and test for resitsncy to anti biotics 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow its all go here!!! 

BOOBI - HoF is fab thanks hun. 

Goldie - Hope you are nestling in as we speak!! 

Cookie -      well done you. 

EBW - awww poor you having a baby minor infection. Hope it clears up soon and you feel better. 

Helen - They shouldn't grade embies as it means nothing. Even mr T said this!! Honey i have heard so many stories of lower grade embies becoming babies, so don't fret. Even Blasts doesn't mean they will make it, so hang in there.     

Tots - Oh hun, i'm sorry, But like everyone has said it does only take one. But i know how you are feeling.  

Shrimp - Don't worry about what the nurse said, just get stuck in on the ivf train!! At least you can be seen quicker!  

Gilly - Your GP sounds like ours. We did the blood clotting through our GP tho. We paid for the karyotype through HH. It was £150 each. at TDL. I would wait to see your con, you can do the test there and then and it takes days for the results to come through. In the time that you see con you will have the results from your Gp to show him.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini, wise advice as ever! I'll chill out a bit with a glass of rose whilst I can and just get the initial bloods sorted now and wait until our appt to ask for the rest of the tests.  Thank you  

Helen, there are plenty of 'medium quality' eggs which are now strapping babies so please do not give up hope.   

Totyu, it only takes one, don't give up hope either


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Cookie, well done! wonderful news! Have a wonderful 8MW!   

Tots, lots of        for ET

Have a nice week end girls,

Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

helen

my sisters frozen eggs resulted in fragmented grade 3 embie...today i babysat my resulting neice... hang in there.(hh baby) and she is tough as boots! and cute as a button.

Take care all

tots


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the positive stories and thoughts. I think I had just reached the emotional peak of this ride earlier (well, apart from testing day to come!). I had a good cry and a nap and now I feel much better.

  for anyone else who needs them too


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Odette - congratulations on the arrival of baby Jack.  I hope you are recovering from all the trauma. You might want to consider cranial osteopathy for his poor head, it really helped Thomas after his ventouse delivery.

Cookie - many congratulations

I'm really behind with all the news as we have been on holiday, I'll try and catch up properly in the next few days

  to everyone that needs it

Scooter


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good bank holiday?? Bit of a strange question for you all   after all the ivf drugs did anyone notice one of their breasts larger than the other  . One of mine has become noticably larger recently, to the point that DH has even commented. I am naturally a bit concerned and have made a GP appointment but wondered if it could be due to the hormones from the drugs??

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Catherine -   I'm sitting her looking and having a feel   and i can honestly say. no mine are fine!! But yes go to your doc it could be the drugs.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Bobbi, FM (&goldie) & minnie mouse - thankyou for the reassurance  . I am going to the GP on Fri and on one hand don't want him to fob me off with the hormone excuse but on the other don't want him to say its anything more serious  . He will be in a loose loose situation  . I would rather have it fully investigated though as my Nana died of breast cancer   so its a worry for me.

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM, Goldie, and Catherine you all need a big hug


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies 

Just to let you know we had bloods taken & Mrs Bigfish is Preggers    

Those 2 little blasts - at least one has snuggled down...so whilst very early days...so far so good. Lets hope this is a start of a BFP for all you ladies

Have a good evening ladies


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh Mr and Mrs Bigfish!     , wonderful news! congratulations to you both! 

Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations Bigfish!!  

just a quickie was checking does anyone know....
me and my partner were sent for a few more tests after our inital consultation... e.g a scan for myself and a sperm analysis and test for cystic fibrosis for my partner....

i phoned hammersmith this afternoon to see if i could recieve the results unfortunatley the results were not back yet and then informed we have another appointment through to go to hammersmith for the end of the month she thought this would be to discuss our results etc... is this normal and what is the next process after this? 
we have already been told we would start drugs july treatment august time but could be earlier?!?! xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

big   to all who need them.

Bigfishes  so pleased for you. Here's to a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats Mr and Mrs Bigfish - what great news. Here's to a happy and healthy nine months


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Bigfishes...congratulations on the little fish!!  

FM- I am     for you, really hope goldie is just being cheeky and is hanging around in a quite corner somewhere. I say your still PUPO so don't give up.

I have felt nothing so far either and am on gestone so have a very sore backside, poor dh has been roped in to do the jabs.

I do not have sore breasts and would find it reasuring to have them....

anyway just going stir crazy as I count down to test day on the 15th... on the plus side i was worried about my egg quality so argc took embie 3 to blast for me to see if it would hatch and check quality, it did well and is now in the freezer so mildly reassured by that....

hope your all well 
tots


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations to the bigfishes!!!! You really deserve a BPF (as do we all  ) after all the research you put in and being brave enough to change clinics.

FM - thinking of you as OTD gets near  . I don't think you can read anything into the presence or lack of symptoms judging by other peoples stories, no af is the main thing so    for you hon

Tots - same to you but also I'm shocked by the freezing of blasts!! I had thought HH didn't do this although I may be wrong?? The argc sounds better every time I hear it mentioned to me  

Catherine


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats to Bigfishes!

I hope everything is okay Catherine - am sure it is just the hormones but good to get it checked out.

I am PUPO and finding it simultaneously boring and stressful. Stressful because I find it hard to distract myself - boring because I'm only seven days past EC and it is extremely unlikely I would have any real symptoms yet or soon, and so I can't even symptom spot .


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

helen

hope your ok, two week wait is hard but use it as an excuse to have some time out, having said that I am on hourly knicker patrol...every twitch fills me with stress but tonight i will be indulging in a huge indian takeaway...yum.

and shouting at the tv when apprentice starts....

tots


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats to the fishes       

I got my protocol fromt HH and all the gumph and was shocked to read test day is now 16 days past EC!!!     I am going to push for a blood test cos of my chem pgs. otherwise i don't know if i have had them as they don't show up on a urine test. 

Goldie - I know you are there you cheeky chappy!!   
FM                come on girl you can do it hun.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well bad news for me, as usual. BFN. Tested this morning with very sensitive test and negative. I will have blood test tomorrow although not compulsory when testing neg on the day says clinic. 
Take care all,

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

FM    do go and get the blood test you never know,    for you and hope that tomorrow is a better day.

tots


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

FM - thinking of you hon & know exactly how you feel. Hope you have gone for the blood test as you never know.... Big    anyway tho

Helen & Tots - thinking of you both too. Its THE most stressful time, I still feel traumatised from mine last month  

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

FM, fingers crossed a blood test shows a late implanter xx

mini, I asked for a blood test when they gave me the paperwork at et and was prepared for an argument, but the nurse just said fine. 16 days feels like a really lomg time. I kind of ignored the new 16 day thing and worked on the old day 14 test day. such a rebel!

good luck to you pupo girls 

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - how many days past et are you hun? Thinking of you chick.     

Mrs GG and Boobi   - I think the 16 day thing is if you are doing Pee sticks. There is no way i am waiting 16 days|!!! I told them last time i want a blood test and they were fine with this, not that i got that far!!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

FM - please dont give up until you know for definite. Goldie may be hiding away somewhere!! My sis did upmpteen pregnancy tests and even had the blood tests and all came back negative (not that she was trying but had been very ill)

After being told she most likely had stomach cancer (by the same GP who said there was nothing wrong with me when the endo was nearly killing me!!) a locum GP put  finger on my sis pulse, a stethescope on her tummy and said ''there is a heart beat in there and it isn't yours''. Needless to say she didn't have cancer and was five months preggers and it never showed up!!

Good luck to you and everyone else.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

I know!! Turns out the ''cancer'' was really bad morning (well, all day) sickness. Because she didnt know what it was she was taking all sorts of things to try and get better!! She was passing out and everything and losing loads of weight so at five months pregnant looked skeletal. As soon as she found out they stopped the drugs and she just bloomed. My gorgeous nephew popped out fit and healthy (but a little early) and has been the light of all our lives ever since  

Similar thing also happened to my (by marriage) Aunt. She found out she was pregnant fifty minutes (thats right) before her daughter came into the world!! She was literally coming out of her as they wheeled her to a delivery suite!! She didn't look any bigger the entire time as apparently the baby was growing in her back and so wasnt noticeable. Never lost her size eight figure!! Drank and smoked her way through the pregnancy and my little cousin was fit an anything. The Aunt has now gone missing, abandoned her children and is on America's most wanted list but thats another story!!

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I've not been on for ages, so thought I'd better pop by to say hi! Wow how things have moved on, on here. I had my gynae appt last week with Anna - who is great by the way, and it seems we are all go for starting our 2nd treatment in July/August.

I noticed on a previous page that there was a comment about the PCT not funding the freezing of embryos. If you click on the East of England policy document:

http://www.escg.nhs.uk/documents/Fertility/Final_fertility_services_commissioning_policy_2_clcom.pdf?preventCache=21%2F08%2F2008+17%3A29

(which is also available by shrimpers link)

It states:
'Couples will be advised at the start of the treatment that this is the level of
service that is available on the NHS in the East of England and that *the NHS
will fund storage of the embryos for one year only. *  Patients must be
counselled by the clinician and infertility counsellor to this effect. Any costs
relating to the continued storage of the embryos beyond the first calendar year
of retrieval is the responsibility of the couple'.

I wish this was in place last year as I had to pay £500 for storage of mine. Its well worth it although hopefully we won't be needing them as my next cycle will work. PMA  The policy also goes on to explain about funding for ICSI, PGD, donor sperm, cancer etc.... its well worth a read (if you live in the East of England).

Congrats to all of those with a BFP !!  
 to those who were not succesful this time.

Loads of  to all.

Davinia.xx

/links


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shrimper , you have managed to make me laugh   and that is not easy at the moment I can tell you.
So thanks for that, 
Thanks girls for your support.
Future Mummy


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Devilinya

Thanks so much for your post today about East of England paying for embro storage.  We had our Co-ordination Meeting today and got told that they would freeze embies for us at a cost of £550 for the first year so this is really positive.  I think I might have to get in touch with the EofE PCT and have a chat with them.

Pushoz


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

FM - Glad I could make you laugh. Hope you are feeling better  

Boobi (sorry, couldn't resist it) - the story isnt that interesting i.e. she isnt a murderer or anything (which is a good thing)!!! However, I dont know all the facts but there are two reasons. The first that she abandoned her children. In the US if you abandon your children and just leg it this is a massive offence and also because she was an illegal in the US!! And still is as no one knows where she is. What a nightmare. My uncle can't divorce her. But then again, he only met with her six times before they got married. D'oh!!  

There are all sorts of legal ins and outs but that is it in a nutshell. I think there is also something to do with fraud and pretending to be someone she wasnt (she was staying with her 'aunt' in a house opposite my uncle when they met and he has a few quid - but guess what? That person wasn't her Aunt either) but all the details on that are a bit foggy and I don't like to ask too much, ha ha!!   Obviously some sprt of set up. He ended stealing off his own family to 'fund' the mess he got in and now they dont talk to him. He owrks in Iraq six months a year and farms the poor children out.

Nightmare family. Am pleased to say I am very boring in comparison.

 to all xx

xx


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all.

We went for our baseline scan and everything is doing what it should be. The man who did the test was nice and explained to both of us what he as looking at. So hubby viewed my womb and overies on the screen  . Thanks to the lady who gave me a tip you can park outside on the road till 8. Our appointment was at 7 and we were out by 7.10. Only thing was i had to collect my gonal F pens from the pharmacy which didnt open till 8 so had to hang around abit. Went for a coffee and a cake  

I start my stimms on Monday having 150 gonal F, is that the usual amount? than have a blood test 15th May, scan 19th and poss ec 22nd  

Best wishes to you all

x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

dottylotty - I was on 150 of Gonal F too. It seems everyone is different but generally the older you are the higher the dose  . 150 is a low dose so your next scans will tell them if you need a higher dose as you go on. 

Catherine


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hi girls

just popping by to wish fm an extra dose of luck... 

on the gonal f - i was on 450... so its does vary, 450 by the way was very expensive!

Tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Confirmed BFN. The clinic was even surprised I came in for blood test as I tested again negative this morning. I don't think they understand it is "easier" to move on when blood test is done, as it confirms it .
Take care all,
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

FM-    

I am sooo sorry to hear that, I know nothing I type will help just wanted you to know that I am thinking about you and hope you and DH are keeping strong, Guys didn't want me to come in when I had a BFN but I think its important for closure and in case you have a chem so its good you went.

I wish you strength treat yourself and take care 
Tots


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

FM - I am really sorry to see your news.
Bettyxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - Oh hun i'm sorry.     But i know what you mean about the blood test


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

FM-    hon. Keep strong and look after each other, as you already sadly know things get easier with time  

I had my (.) (.) checked out with the dr yesterday (more humiliation, theres nothing they haven't seen now  ) and he is sure theres no lump  . He said you can't have a mammogram until you are 50 as your breasts are too active   with milk producing glands etc.

Have a good weekend everyone  

Catherine


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

FM - I'm so sorry to read your news   

Shrimper - what an amazing family you have!

Scooter


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

(((hugs))) to Future Mummy

And yay for Catherine - but I totally understand the boobs humiliation! Last year I had a breast scare after getting mastitis (which ironically usually only happens to women breastfeeding, which I may never get the chance to do) and the doctor was good at getting me referred straight away in case it was more sinister - which fortunately it wasn't. But I remember thinking 'great, these doctors have seen my top half naked, and the fertility doctors get to see the other half naked'. I'm fed up of stripping for doctors!

As to the 2ww, I feel decidedly unpregnant and like every month ever. I know it doesn't mean anything, I'm just a bit morose about it.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I have some spotting today, and it's fairly rare for me to get any before my period. It's 11 days past egg retrieval today, so I guess the equivalent of 11dpo. I normally get my period a bit later than that, but I don't know if it's too late for implantation. I guess I'll find out soon enough.

How are you getting on with the 2ww, Tots?


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Morning ladies

FM - I am so sorry tp hear your news. Big   to you and DH. 

Catherine - to get the good news is deffo worth the humiliation although I am so with you on the embarassment front. Since my op, umpteen people have peered around my lady garden and I have even had the pleasure of a botty exam (twice) after the re-section.   When they did the actual op, they had to test it was closed by filling my botty with water and air to make sure it bubbled. Nice. Thank Gad I was asleep for that one!!

Now my urologist wants to do a uro-dynamics test where he fills my bladder with water (via a catheter) and then I get to stand up and try to pee in front of him and the nurses (yes you read it right, stand!!) so they can see on an x-ray if I am peein properlt after the op I have decided not to do this test as I just cannot bear the humiliation anymore. 

The Gynae said that after the op my wee wee will never get back to normal and so I will just leave it now. Had to much prodding and poking and humiliation   for the time being 

What us ladies go through eh? When DH said he felt 'wierd' doing his sample at the Hammersmith I nearly lumped him   Thats the worst that is going to happen to him and he was embarrassed!! Think he soon realised what he had said     

Bobbi - glad you arent holding the ''interesting'' family against me. Was worried I might get barred from the thread or something!!     

Big   to you all xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hello all

lots of funny body part stories.... and family ones! which is helping to keep my spirits up.

Helen, day 11 is ok for implantation...!!  so fingers crossed for you.

i am bored and very emotional can't stop crying at the moment and am not sure why... 

desperately looking for any sign that this may be working and getting nothing....then worrying that if thats doesn't work thats a lots of drugs, blood and £20k that I will poured away, and got a brusied tummy and a very sore bruised gestone bottom ... 

AHHHHHHH hurry up next few days please please please.

tots


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Shrimper - I'm not surprised you don't want to go through with that test. I think it's hard for doctors to remember (because they do so many tests and poking and prodding) how hard it is for people to go through.

Tots - I spent most of yesterday crying, so maybe it's just the build up of the progesterone or something like that? Today I feel very 'heavy' down there which is usually an AF sign but then I think often it's pointless symptom spotting at this stage.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Helen and Totyu - Just wanted to send you both big   for the way you are feeling/ have been feeling. You are both very strong women to have got this far and don't ever forget that. When you get your bouncy bubba's (and you will) you will be fantastic parents and your determination and will is something to be proud of. Many women (and men) will have spent more than just a day or so feeling upset and crying  and won't even have had the journeys you have.

I have only been on this thread for a teeny time but the courage and comaraderie and the amazing personalities here shine through and you are ALL fantastic people. Carry that with you wherever you go and never forget it. 

xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

helen, that spotting does sound pretty good to me (if you know what I mean!) timing wise. I blubbed like a big girl's blouse so many times during my 2ww. You cry away!!
Hang in there too Tots. Have you got Emla cream for your Gestone injections or are you going cold turkey? I was too much of a wuss to do it without the Emla cream.

I dont know where the time has gone (actually much of it spent with my head down the toilet, shocking sickness  ) but Im off to QCH on Weds for the 12w booking in appt and scan, though Ill only be 10w. Excited and scared 

Helen


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Bobbi - Apparently this is the only way. Basically since my op in Jan I have had real problems peeing. For the first ten weeks or so I could not pee at all and had to self catheterise. Now I can pee but with some straining (and I have no feeling of needing a wee). The test apparently will see which muscles I am using and if I can be taught to pee another way or not.

Since I had the app with the urologist it has got a little easier. The urologist thinks I will have a prolapse or ''end up with your fanny round your ankles in ten years'' -( not a nice thought and so eloquently put) if I carry on pushing but the Endo Gynae thinks it will be fine. Either way, I just can't do it. I have had enough and cant imagine I will be able to pee like that in front of all those people. ONly thing is, not sure what the next thing to do is!!

xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all, I know I don't post very often but I have been stalking you all!

Just wanted to send my love to FM at what I know must be a horrible time.  You've been such a good FF friend to me (and to lots on the HH board) and I wish there were something useful I could do.  I have been rooting for you all through this cycle, now sending virtual hugs your way  

Tots and Helen - chin up!  I know exactly how you are feeling.  Sometimes I would want the 2ww to be over, and sometimes I'd want it to go on for ever!  If it's any help at all, nobody could have felt less pregnant than me - in fact I was crying throughout most of it, and sobbing loudly throughout the blood test as I "knew" it hadn't worked.  And Helen- I had spotting at exactly the same time as you.

EBW - hope you and bean doing well (must be a pretty big bean by now!!).

Much love to everyone,
Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, 

Thank Ali  

Totyu,   , 2WW is so bloody hard, I have plenty of hope for you      

Shrimper, sorry you are having a hard time after the op; just a thought: Could it be worth you going to a cranial osteopath? ( They do cranial but also pelvic ). Mine is excellent, she has helped me after every IVF, to relax, decrease the bruising of EC, decrease the discomfort after Laparoscopy, she helped with headaches ... she is really good. She does not crack anything, she is very gentle, and works also with babies.
She is located in London in Harley street , so if you would like her number just PM me.    

As for me, well still sad , but getting over my BFN, going to review in 2 weeks, and we will take it from there. I find it hard to move on, but I will get there. DH is being wonderful and very supportive despite being sad too. Bless him  

     to everyone ,

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen,    , implantation spotting at 11 is quite common    ( if I remember well implantation spotting can happen mostly between day 7 and day 12, although no spotting is equally OK  ) so really hoping it is good news    
Future Mummy


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi FM,

Thank you for the advice. What is a cranial osteopath? I have never heard of that before. Sounds very interesting. Would be great to look into it.

xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hello all

THANK YOU all, fm, boobi ali m shrimper, mrs gg and everyone else for your thoughts, must be working as have perked up today, although feel very much like I do just before AF.....

still no symptons...

Ali M - how are you I remember we I did my first cycle about the same time as your one with the twins!! how are they both

Mrs GG - I do not use emla cream because I have low iron... so its frozen peas... the clexane has thinned my blood so last night hubby managed to get his first blood fountain going...  today I will be applying arnicea cream for the bruising - has any one else used this?

I also have haemroids   this process is so unglam and all I really want is sore (.)(.) to make me feel happy again....

Still only a few days to go, 

Helen how are you? when do you test

FM - sending you lots of love hope your ok and THANK YOU for thinking of me it means a lot to me.

Tots


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Tots,

Glad you are feeling a little better. Just a quickie. Why does the Emla ceam affect you if you have low iron (I also have low iron and like to be arned with info as I am so nosey).

fingers crossed for you over the next few days xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for well wishes, all. I am getting less confident with each day as progesterone symptoms (like sore boobage) are disappearing with nothing to replace them, but I try to remind myself that symptoms don't mean much at this stage.

Tots - I test on the 15th officially, though I may have a little go tomorrow as that would be the equivalent of 14dpo (taking EC as ovulation day). You?

eta: I think I've got my period now anyway.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shrimper , I have PM'd you  

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Helen - you ok hun? hopefully its just implantation bleeding.

We are technically testing on the same day!! but I thought you has EC before me? so mine is 15days since ovulation... anyway good luck...

Shrimper - emla cream apparently impacts iron absorbtion so arnicea is much better - but its a post jab cream to remove bruising not to prevent it...

All sorry short on personals need to go and lie down and get over the truama of waiting...x

Tots


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

It looks and feels like my period this time, although I guess I'll still test on Friday so I can email Hammersmith the result. I'd love to be one of those 'I had my period and got pregnant' people, but I don't think so somehow.

Does anyone have a rough idea how long it takes to get a review after a neg, and then asking the NHS for funding again? I guess since the 3 free goes came in in April for most places, it might not have happened to many people.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Tots - I used Arnica cream after my injections but didn't really think it helped much with the bruising. I found the ice pack more effective as it constricts the vessels so the bruise does not develop.

Helen -    thinking of you hon, its such a [email protected] this IVF  . My official BFN was on 9th April and our follow up is on 4th June so its a bit of a wait  . It gives you time to get yourself back to 'normal' though and decide the next steps. I don't know about the funding for your next go though, unfortunately my PCT is still only giving us the 1 go we've had  

Catherine


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

really sorry I dont come on here much atm....things somewhat chaotic...mind you Im not "at" HH these days obviously so maybe I should step back anyway

FM so sorry hon xxx

Helen hope you are proved wrong (from someone who had a "period" while pg this time) 

Tots  

     to any who need any of these things.

Again very sorry cant stop really meant to be running a bath.....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EBW - you part of the 'gang'!! Don't step back!   

Helen - Its not over yet chick! You can go private if you don't want to wait for a NHS follow up.     

Stimming stated today.    I've worked out that EC should be BH monday, do you think they will do them on BH? If you are east of england, they will pay for blasts and freezing!!! DH is eagerly waiting for a new tv with the money we are saving.  Hes got the tape measure out!   Just hope it works


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse , lots of     for your cycle! It is exciting!   
Not sure they would want to do EC on bank holiday though. I may be wrong  . I think if they had to they would . I just looked at calendar, the thing is it depends how you react this time to drugs, but they may do it on the Friday before week end, which would be day 11 , which means you would have stimmed 9 days ? or have you come on the Sat . I think it is extremely difficult to predict a date actually. 
I tried to predict mine last time and got it wrong!  

Great news that they are paying for going to blasts and frozen embies! oh and it will work    

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi again,

Well I'm full flow bleeding now (sorry for the tmi) and negative test today, so I don't think the outcome will change on Friday. I'm gutted and need some time to regroup so I will disappear for a little bit (unless there's a miracle on Friday) and will likely post again once I start getting info about the next time.

Good luck to those waiting for news


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hon


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Helen

  

I started bleeding today too...seem to have gone out in sympathy ...

Tots


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Its so sad to see 'everyone' bleeding  . What is going on at HH, was Mrs GG our last BFP?? Lots of    to both of you. As someone said to me our babies are out there in the etha and its just a case of when not if we get our BFP   

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen and Totyu     I am very sorry to hear your news    

Future Mummy


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Helen and Totyu -       

we need some good HH news! I have got flippin thrush now from the anti biotics so not a happy bunny. anyone got any good ideas apart from the probiotic etc. Taken a canesten but they are starting to cost me a fortune and i know you cant take them loads

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Helen - Take care chick    

Tots - This is pants hun. You take care     

Our babies are there hiding around the corner.  They are just waiting for the right time to come out and play.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

not happy reading all the   news on here today.  Big big   all round....


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks all, still planning to go in tomorrow for blood test as the girls have told me its worth doing anyway...

Plan save hard to go again, will stick at ARGC... 

tots


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Well its hugs all round....
especially for FM and Helen   so sorry to hear your news, and to Tots   .... but still    for your blood test tomorrow Tots
Gosh Shrimper you've been through soo much.... and now thrush   ... afraid i have no magic remedies but maybe try something to boost your immunity like echinachea or garlic.
Mini - how's your stimming going  

well i'm midway through down regulating... feeling soo premenstrual and increasingly dopey and tired   ... but no bruises so very chuffed about that 

Beanie xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

shrimper

Hmm try some probiotic yogurt down there....

Tots


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi there!

I finally had my meeting at the HH and saw Dr T.  I was wondering what were your impressions?

Thanks,

Nana


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

(((hugs))) Tots - I was hoping to come on and read that you had better luck. It has to work for some of us, right?!

I ended up buying some hamsters yesterday. A bit tragic to buy pets because I can't have a baby, but I'd been putting it off, 'just in case' but I can't live my life 'just in case' I get pregnant, so I thought I'd go for it


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Awwww I love hamsters, they are soooo cute!!   DH bought me a big dolls house for xmas that you decorate yourself, which i'm doing right now   not practical if we have a baby cos it will destroy it!! But hey ho, you can;'t live your life with "what if" all the time. 

Your little hamsters are your little babies. I want a little dog, surro baby but the cat won't let me!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending more  all round.

Mini_ I have a dolls house I havent touched for weeks months nearly 2 years. I turned mine into a pub! Made quite a few bits for it myself (with help from a creative mother. Try the Dolls house imporium and maple street as online stockists of bits to go in it.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Helen - lol I was the same after our cycle failed! DH said he would buy me a puppy but we didn't get one in the end. We already have 2 cats so thought it would be a bit much if we ever do have our baby    . Hope the hamsters are behaving though and they're both the same sex? That really would be frustrating having them breed like 'rabbits'   

Catherine


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi ladies

Well is a confirmed negative for me, this is one of the risks of any clinic... but with all the tests, scans and money at ARGC I am utterly gutted.

on the plus side am going to get a curry and crack open some red wine ....

Thank you all for your support and good luck if your cycling, its the turn of good luck on this site soon..x

Tots


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Tots, hugs to you and dh tonight. I wish it had been better news for you 
Helen


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Confirmed neg for me too. Got the lovely autoresponse from HH about getting a letter re. review at some point.

I had no problems with the staff at HH - everyone was lovely. But some of the process does make you feel like a number. Emailing results - for a start.

Also, I don't know if this is normal, but I was wondering - when we went in for egg transfer we had a meeting in a private room about the embryos/quality of them and how many we wanted to transfer. Then, when I waited in the recovery area, another couple had their meeting there - in public - instead. So while I was sat there gutted about my average and unfreezeable embies, I had to listen to another couple um and ahh over their several excellent, good and a few average ones. 

I don't begrudge them their good fortune, but it seemed a bit odd to me to do that where others who may not be so fortunate could be sitting. Is this how it's usually done?

Similarly, after egg retrieval one of the doctors was very loudly congratulating some people on having lots of eggs - 'lots of extras'. But after ET it's harder to do those kind of chats privately so I didn't mind.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EBW - I yeah i got my house at xmas and put it together and painted the ceilings and thats it!! I've bought some furniture and the skirting boards and picture rails but haven't put it up as was hoping DH would do it!!! But no.........   Anyway he said he would help put them up and decorate in one weekend!! Ican't wait to get it done so i can get the furniture in, the fun bit!!   

I could turn it into a hotel, its big enough!!


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello

Had my blood test today, on fith day of gonal f pen. Went well, i hate blood tests after having a very painfull 1 once. I was saying what a whimp i was and he had already finnished doing it. Have booked my scan tues and having possible egg collection fri. Does anyone know if HH opens at the weekends or bank holidays? wondering about et.
Hospital rang me to say bloods were fine and i am to carry on with my150 gonal f. I was impressed they called because i was told they would only call if i needed to change the dosage.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats god news dotty! Yes they do ETs at the weekend, not sure about BH.


----------



## mich08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

It's only my 2nd ever post, but have been using this website for a while as it's so reasurring reading that other peole are going through the same things as you!

About me. I'm currently on my 2ww of my third ICSI at Hammersmith. It's day 10 since EC. It's been our best ever cycle in terms of number of fertilisations and grade and number of cells. On board I have 2 grade 1.5 4 cells. Not only that we have 5 good ones frozen. So far so good. Traditinally I have started bleeding on day 12 - so that's just two days away. I'm petrified as I really don't know how I will cope if i get another BFN.

As everyone, I'm over anylsising every sympton and twinge etc. I'm just praying they stay onn board this time.

So that's me, was just popping by to say hello.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Beanie and Tots for your ideas. it is driving me mad at the moment and so frustrating.

hi Mich - welcome to the thread. Good luck with the 2ww. fingers crossed for you. where were you referred from?

Hi everyone else - just a quick post as DH is whisking me off to Brighton for the night  

Good luck with all the house/ pub/ hotel building/ blood tests and Hamsters  

lots of  

Shrimper xx


----------



## mich08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Shrimper

We we referred by our gp. My dh has a long history of complications and surgery which has affected
His sperm. I am ok. We had two nhs cycles and are now private through 92 Harley street.

As I write this I have cramps again, I truly think this is driving me mad! Just going to take this weekend one hour at a time. 
Are u on your 2 ww? ( I am on my iPhone and can't see anyones profiles)


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Mich

I am maybe on a 2ww, not really sure. we are waiting to have our forms signed off for the IVF but that isnt until July. However, we are trying like hell before then so maybe an infomral wait.

The odds arent great. I have severe endo and DH has had swimmer problems due to treatment he had in his 20's. (apparently ok now tho but still waiting exact results). I am four months post op. We were not even told to ttc naturally and to go straight to IVF by everyone who has seen us so any PG would be a miracle!!

I hope the twinges dont turn into anything and you get your dream this weekend. It would be great to hear a happy story.

Good luck to you and DH 

Love Shrimper xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooh I love the sound of the dolls house! I want one!!! I got my results from uni for the work I did whilst doing the IVF & I passed with flying colours!! Finally I feel like I can put that awful cycle behind me. 

Mich - thinking of you hon  . I hated the 2ww & I only managed 7 days before AF showed up  

Helen - we got taken to a private room to talk about our embies aswell and they were 1.5, 2.0 x2 2.5 & 3.0 (I think) but I don't remember anyone getting told in public about theirs. I do remember hearing everyones results in the EC place though and comparing myself to them  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Dotty - I'm having a scan on tues too! and worked out my EC should  be on fri too.   Might see you there!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

cathereine - wooooooooo hooooooooooooooo well done chick!   

Shrimp - Have a good weekend in sunny  rainy brighton 

Mich - Oooh the 2ww is the worst bit.


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Mini mouse. I have got a 7.00 scan. Like to get there early so the traffics not too bad from Hemel. Can then also park out on the road. Had bloods at 7.10 yesterday and was back home by 8.30 which was good going. Its anoying though if you have to wait for the pharmacy to open though which isnt till 8.

Will be with my Dh tues, might see you.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

probably not then, cos my scan is 9.30am! So i can have some sort of lie in!   If i leave at 8.30am i get there sround 9.15ish. But when i booked it i forgot about the pharmacy bit cos last time i was private and got my drugs delivered. This time i have to slum it!     

You're just down the rd from me!


----------



## mich08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Not good news for me.

It was all going so well. I managed to get to 13dpo - the furthest I have ever got. We went to bed last night convinced it had worked. Everything was still fine when I woke up, and decided to do a test...it was negative and two hours AF arrived.

Devastated. It was our best ever go. Beginning to think it will never work. Keep remembering Mr lavery saying that for some couples it will never work.

The only bit of good news is that for the first time we have frozen ones, although they are not as good quality as the ones we just used. Clearly my problems are with implantation. does anyone have any advice on this? Should we ask for assisted hatching?

good luck to everyone else.. hope you have had a better weekend then me

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

Just winging by to send lots of   to Helen, Tots and Mich. So sorry to read your news look after yourselves.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to ask a quick question to any of you who would have been referred from St Albans. 

After we have our meeting with Aruna where she 'fills int he forms' (Mr T has already signed off the form saying we are to have IVF) how long do you think we may have to wait for our appointment with them and what happend after that?

thanks xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mich - I'm sorry to hear you news hun. Never give up.      

Shrimp - I got funding straight away cos i was in the system but i've heard its not long, couples are getting seen very quickly at the moment.


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone
hope you are all ok

 Helen, Totyu, and Mich - so sorry to your news, hope you are doing ok and looking after yourselves   

Shrimper - we were referred by Mr T too, once both of you have had all your bloods taken (Hep B,C, HIV, etc) and chlamydia swab taken then aruna will send all the paper work to HH.  We got an appt within 6 wks approx at HH (beginning Feb), you will then receive the HH IVF pack in the post and you will be asked to ring to make an appt for coordination, ours was beginning april, so hopefully you wont have to long to wait.

I'm now on day 12 of DR and am feeling soo tired, getting a few hot flushes too... have got my baseline scan on Thurs

Beanie x


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mini... i mean countess mini   and Dotty good luck with your scans tomorrow   

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks queen Bea  nie!


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hiya 
just a quickie! ive heard everyone has had to ring up to make a co-ord appoint, my appoint was writen down for me and i had to send a slip back confirming i would be attending this does this sound normal? 

sorry to hear the bad news  

and good luck to those who need it  

xxxx


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all,

Had my 9 day scan today. I had 5 follicules (dont know how to spell that) on my right overy, 3 over 17 and 2 on my left, 1 exactly 17. So i have 4 in total that are ready. I also have 1 that is 16 so it might grow abit more. Hope so as i feel this is a low number? not sure as i have never had ivf before.

Just had the phone call from the hospital and i am going in for egg collection Thurs at 7. So have got the injection tonight at 10.30. Is it just like the other ones? then no injections tommorrow. That will be strange.  Also no eating or drinking after 12pm tommorrow night. I thort you had to have a full bladder or maybe that ET?

Am nervous about the sedation or do they knock you out totaly?

Thinking of you all.
x


Laura yes thats what i did for my co- ordination appointment.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

well for me scan went well I have 13 folllies. Only 3 on the left side!!     and out of the 13  3 are small but its only day 8. Looks like i will have the same amount as last time which was 7, but who knows. I have to go for a scan tomorrow, not sure why but will go! They said EC will probably be on fri. 
Mine are 11, 15, 13, 19, 15, 11, 12, 16, 11, 18 The 18 and 19 are ready and the and the 16 and 15 should catch up maybe the 12 will to.. 

You will never guess what happened?!! Go on guess..............oh all right i'll tell you. They called out my name and i had the scan, then she gave me a script, i walked all the way to the pharmacy and looked at it and it had my surname and someone elses first name!!!!!!! I looked at the hospital number which was different and the date of birth was diffferent!    so i walked back and told the doc (Dr Doom that i call him cos he always gives us bad news!! )!  (he wasn't the one who gave my script) and he said are you sure?!  then wrote out another one and i soid you need to check the notes cos shes probalby written in the wrong notes too! He said that she had!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        I didn't kick off like i usually do but he knew that a serious offence had been caused. Imagine, none of my scans or booking of EC would of been done!  

Dotty - That number sounds fine hun. They would of ordered blood tests if they felt it was low, its the quality that counts anyway. My scan is at 7.30am tomororow!   Lets hopoe they get the right notes this time! 
The trigger injection is the same as the others, its pre filled and just pop it into your tum like usual. ^good Luck^ They will sedate you fully. Its lovely and you get a sarnie arfterwards. I had a dream that in the clinic there was a full on buffet laid out!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Duchess Minni Upsy    how did you change your name to that?? I've wanted to change mine but didn't think it was possible  

Good luck for EC girls    will be   that you both get lots of follies

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

go to account related settings on your profile and you can change it that way, its easy!


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ladies.

Duchess - what a nightmare - so lucky you checked all that out!!

Dotty - good luck on thursday 0 how exciting!! will be thinking of you

Beanie - good luck for thursday as well. Its all going on!!

Lots of   to the rest of you as well. Hope you are all OK

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

mini, what do I call you?  : duchess, dame , mouse... ?  

Dotty, empty bladder for EC. They will tell you all anyway. Actually EC at HH is good ( better than Lister!) nice sedation and the nurses look after you well and nice sandwiches, cookies, orange juice, hot chocolate, .. after.
last time I had my sedation there I remember holding the hand of a very handsome anesthesist. I apparently kept trying to protect my tummy by putting my hand where they were pushing to see at ultrasound, so he had to hold my hand, which I remember I did not mind   
Nice numbers of follies too , lots of   

Lots of    to everyone actually as lots is happening!

Mich   

I am off to Paris tomorrow so au revoir and talk soon  

ta-ta

Future Mummy


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

ha ha   great story FM


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hiya girls....

another thing i forgot to ask and mention after i went for my consultation was when i asked my doctor of a sucess rate for our treatment she gave us a 46% success rate....
is anyone aware is this a good success rate or average? 

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Its a good rate, but you are only 21!!!!!!     

Can any help! I had a gonal F pen in my fridge since Feb this yr. I used it once. Today i picked up the wrong one and used the one from Feb and used it. On the box it says don not use 28 days after opening!!   Its 2 months!! When it comes there is no packaging to take off the only thing is there is a bung to stop it all coming out and thats where the needle goes into everytime. I had only use it once before in feb. Its not out of date just been used in Feb. I'm panicking now but its only 1 dose and i'm ready for EC on Fri, follies are ready apparently. Am i panicking for nowt or is my tx F***ed??!!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Got our co- ordination appointment tomorrow morning...

I am soooo nervous/scared etc


Can anyone advise me what to take/wear/ any questions and how long its going to take. I know it said 1- 2 hours, but did anyone come out feeling really daunted.

I've read all the pack that was sent to us and I feel really overwhelmed. Everyone on this board seems to know so much and I feel really stupid and very scared. 

Bozzy


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Bozzy- Just wear your normal clothes the co- ordination appointment is basically just a talk about what drugs you will be using and a nurse will show you how to do them. They demonstate on a pink cushion, you do not have to do it or try it which is what i was worried about. I went into the are with about 5 other couples the talk is not that long 30 mins max. You are then given a bag with all your bits in and have to wait then to have a chat with a nurse just to make sure you know whats going on and you are clear with everything.

I felt quite teary when i was there and when we were having a talk. I think it was because i hate needles and seeing what you had to do made it seem all so real and thins was realy going to happen (think that makes sense). I shouldnt have worried because i have found the injections ok.

If you have any more questions just ask.

I have got my EC tommorrow   am nervous about that it has come around soooo quickly.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Thank Dotty,

Really reassured me..........

Good luck tomorrow..Fingers crossed all goes well.

Have a feeling you're in Hemel? I'm a Hemel girl ( from Adeyfield originally) but now live in Berkhamsted.

Take care.
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by wishing everyone luck x##

Good luck today dottylotty x


Mini/Duchess whatever your name is these days.  I am sure itll be fine. These recommendations have a built in extra time factor Im sure. Anyway if those follies are ready they are ready I am sure it wont make or break the situation hon xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

bobbi I think I have said this before but when I was in for EC for the treatment that resulted in K I knew I only had 2 decent follies and the member of staff behind the curtain was trying to calm some woman down who had only a few - she actually said "its not like you are in a dire position with only one or two now is it?" erm thanks.  Even the staff can be somewhat insensitive!

mich


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

never ever saw as many as 7 follies!  Will try and check out HoF but am working only this morning until Tues and only have 2w left to finish everything...bit chaotic...


----------



## Jo D (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me chipping in on your thread.  I just wondered if anyone knows the waiting time for NHS IVF cycles at Hammersmith at the moment?  Would also love to hear your general thoughts on tx at Hammersmith & whether or not you'd recommend this clinic.

Thanks very much &   to all.

Jo x


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello everyone

Had EC this morning and im now not sure what i was worring about. The staff were all lovely and it went smoothly. I had my sedation which i was realy worried would hurt but it was no more than a blood test. The anaenthatist (cant spell) said the needle is smaller than a blood test and i will be fine. He was lovely! I remember the injection and that was it till i was back on the ward again, didnt feel a thing. Aparently they told DH i didnt stop talking and kept waving my hand around. DH told me he heard me coming back before he saw me   i was talking realy loudly saying that was great, thank you, why are you laughing at me but i dont remember any of that. I suddenly said im back and i was with the world again. Straight away i was given water by the nurse and then a hot chocolate, a sandwich and a pack of custard creams .

They collected 3 eggs and because the   was a good sample we can now have IVF instead of isci. Have to wait for a phone call tommorrow to see how its all going  

Bozzy- yes i live in Highfield (was a watford girl) i now nanny in Berkhamstead.

Jo D- This is my 1st go at IVF and i have no complaints about HH have always found the staff realy kind and helpfull. Not sure of waiting time but they seem to put people through realy quickly, a couple of months.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Dotty - great story. made me smile  

Keep us updated on what they say tomorrow xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Dotty - Glad everything went well hun. Lets      they are getting jiggy with the boys!!    

Bobbi - I thought you had gone quiet. hope you had a good time. I'm sorry if i have upset you by saying how many follies i had. I didn't think. sorry.      

my jab crisis is all fine!! Phew!


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello,
I hope everyone is well   

I am going to see Mr L on 16th june as we want to try again. I had a HSG scan done today to see if its all back how it should be after giving birth and it is so I'm happy about that.
I think I may need a lot of suport this  time as i don't think I can lose a baby 3 in two years is alot for anyone.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Hello all,

Hope that you are all well.

Hubby and I had our co ordination appointment today and it went really well. 

The nurse, Jo Masters, was lovely. Really friendly, explained everything very clearly and didn't mind us asking her lots of questions. In my experience, so far everyone at Hammersmith have been very nice.

We didn't have a group appointment as I am on the day 2 long protocol, which was great as we had a 1-1. 

So, treatment starts in July.  

Good luck all 

Bozzy


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

My 3 eggs have fertilized   they couldnt tell me grades this morning. Have to go in the morning at 9.30 to talk about them and have EC. Also have to decide whether we want 1 or 2 transfer, im thinking 2. Had better chat with DH when he gets home


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy thats fab news hun. well done!!         

we got the famous FIVE in the lab as we speak. Was expecting more but embryologist said its whats expected from the number of follies i got. Its getting less and less each tx. I was angry and DH wasn't listening to me   and said if i got 14 i would want 15!!   Thats not true, but thought i might get at least 7! Oh well its done now. Amd i am gratfull for what i have!  Embryologist wants to go to blast if we get at least 3 embies, so ET will either be mon or wed.  I'm dreading the phone call tomorrow. The anaesthatist was lovely.   Mmmmm!! I told him i wanted to be knocked out! He said he would do what i wnated, and boy did he knock me out! Still feel sleepy now!! I lied about weeing too! I always take ages to wee after sedation, and knew i would eventually!   Just done one now!  
The sandwich man hadn't come with the delivery so i didn't get my sandwich either. I had 3 jammy dodgers!


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone
hope you are all doing ok

Dotty - fantastic news on your fab 3   

and to the 'artist formerly known as mini  ' - fantastic news on your famous 5   

    for both of you for ET

Future Mummy - hope you are having a lovely time in Paris

Bobbi - Sardinia is beautiful , we spent part of our honeymoon there

Bozzy - glad your co-ordination went well... roll on day 21!!

Shrimper - hope you are ok

Welcome to the newbies - Jo D and Lisax - good luck with your treatments  

Well I had my baseline scan yesterday and start stimming on Mon  .  I had been feeling rather nervous regarding ec but what with you girls going on about this anaesthetist i'm looking forward to it   

Beanie x


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 22, 2009)

We had ET today and it went well. I liked it that DH could come into the theatre with me and also that we got a photo of our embies. We arrived and had a chat with the embryologist. Our 3 eggs had fertilized and dived 2 were 4 and 1 was 3. Because we are young we fall in the catergory of SET i went ohh. Me and DH had decided if we had 2 good ones we would go for 2 embrio transfer. He said ok and we have 2 embrios on board cheese and pickle. The procedure went well just like a smear and the staff were lovely. Test date 6th June so  

Im in bed now watching movies while DH cleans the house  off for a Chinese late with friends. Will be strange not been able to eat prawns and wine. Will have to get used to that hopefully  .

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all

Hope you are all having a lovely wkend... enjoying the sun... i'm working 

Anyhoo....

Dottylotty - congratulations on being PUPO     ... hope cheese and pickle are snuggling in and your 2ww goes smoothly, will be thinking of you   

and the Rt Hon mini  .... any news?? Are you going for ET tomorrow??     

I'm limbering up to start stimming in the morning yay !!!

Beanie
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Dottie - Congrats on Being PUPO!!     

Beanie - yes ET tomorrow if ant and Dec are still around! Hope stimming goes ok for you.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home............................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195743.new#new


----------

